# Spectacular September 2021 Purchases Post Here



## Bumbles

Happy 1st day of Spring or Autumn my lovely purse forum members! And a big Happy Birthday to all our September babies out there!

September has arrived so more collections being launched this month, and more eye candy for all to enjoy, especially Christmas animation!   

Start posting away!!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

What a lovely first day of Spring here in Australia. I started off September by purchasing L'immensite for my husband's birthday next week. Looking forward to doing some shopping for me soon too!


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> What a lovely first day of Spring here in Australia. I started off September by purchasing L'immensite for my husband's birthday next week. Looking forward to doing some shopping for me soon too!


Same here! Is such a beautiful day where I am too! Hopefully lockdown lifts for us soon! Definitely looking forward to your next purchase, and treat yourself to something beautiful! Speedy 20?!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Bumbles said:


> Same here! Is such a beautiful day where I am too! Hopefully lockdown lifts for us soon! Definitely looking forward to your next purchase, and treat yourself to something beautiful! Speedy 20?!


I hope so too. I’m tired of spending so long in lockdown! I miss shopping and coffee outings. As for my next purchase, I sure hope it’s the speedy 20. I’ve got all my fingers crossed!


----------



## bfly

Happy September month everyone.
Looking forward for seeing wonderful LV reveals here


----------



## Reamie

So it’s the 1st and I just picked this up today! I had my mind set on the Montaigne but it wasn’t in stock, and this beautiful bag had been put aside for me to look at. I was blown away, it had to come home with me! I’m terrified of the corners, and no feet on the base but I brought it home anyway! It’s very structured, very roomy and unctuous! I’m not going to baby it, but I’ll try to look after it!


----------



## EveyB

Thank you @Bumbles for starting the September thread so lovely! 
Happy September everyone! Can’t wait to see all the reveals


----------



## EveyB

Reamie said:


> So it’s the 1st and I just picked this up today! I had my mind set on the Montaigne but it wasn’t in stock, and this beautiful bag had been put aside for me to look at. I was blown away, it had to come home with me! I’m terrified of the corners, and no feet on the base but I brought it home anyway! It’s very structured, very roomy and unctuous! I’m not going to baby it, but I’ll try to look after it!


Many congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## boyoverboard

Reamie said:


> So it’s the 1st and I just picked this up today! I had my mind set on the Montaigne but it wasn’t in stock, and this beautiful bag had been put aside for me to look at. I was blown away, it had to come home with me! I’m terrified of the corners, and no feet on the base but I brought it home anyway! It’s very structured, very roomy and unctuous! I’m not going to baby it, but I’ll try to look after it!



Congrats, what a beautiful bag.


----------



## Loriad

Reamie said:


> So it’s the 1st and I just picked this up today! I had my mind set on the Montaigne but it wasn’t in stock, and this beautiful bag had been put aside for me to look at. I was blown away, it had to come home with me! I’m terrified of the corners, and no feet on the base but I brought it home anyway! It’s very structured, very roomy and unctuous! I’m not going to baby it, but I’ll try to look after it!


This is beautiful! Congratulations! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Reamie

I’d say the Montaigne would be better for me with the lack of corners, but I just loves the solidness of it when I picked up! I’ve never had a bag with corners like this, has anyone experience with folded corners?


----------



## bulabalabibi

Reamie said:


> I’d say the Montaigne would be better for me with the lack of corners, but I just loves the solidness of it when I picked up! I’ve never had a bag with corners like this, has anyone experience with folded corners?


 I have a Bastille in iris (not exactly folded the same way but similar), and yea it rubbed pretty quickly but I think black would be quite easy to maintain as you can keep colouring it in with leather marker pens


----------



## bulabalabibi

The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Purchased Alma bb in Damier Ebene to avoid a future regret given rumors of canvas inventory shortage and impending price increase. I was underwhelmed when my SA first recommended this handbag 2 years ago - instead, I went with the Alma BB in epi noir one year and the speedy 25b in DE last year. I’m glad I waited because I love her.


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## _vee

Love_N_Lune said:


> Purchased Alma bb in Damier Ebene to avoid a future regret given rumors of canvas inventory shortage and impending price increase. I was underwhelmed when my SA first recommended this handbag 2 years ago - instead, I went with the Alma BB in epi noir one year and the speedy 25b in DE last year. I’m glad I waited because I love her.
> View attachment 5181648
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats on your gorgeous Alma


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love_N_Lune said:


> Purchased Alma bb in Damier Ebene to avoid a future regret given rumors of canvas inventory shortage and impending price increase. I was underwhelmed when my SA first recommended this handbag 2 years ago - instead, I went with the Alma BB in epi noir one year and the speedy 25b in DE last year. I’m glad I waited because I love her.
> View attachment 5181648
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations on purchasing one of the all time best LV classics! Love love love the Alma bb in DE! Perfection.


----------



## Reamie

bulabalabibi said:


> I have a Bastille in iris (not exactly folded the same way but similar), and yea it rubbed pretty quickly but I think black would be quite easy to maintain as you can keep colouring it in with leather marker pens


Eeeek! Thank you, I’m slightly terrified! The Montaigne was out of stock, and wait time was long, and I actually loved the larger print on the palais. I think it gives it a modern twist!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


Love the LV button closure!


----------



## natjyl

I just purchased a Speedy B25 in DE and I'm super excited for it to arrive  Have already purchased a zoomoni organiser!

Also waiting for my nano speedy exchange... been waiting since I had to return it due to multiple issues.


----------



## EveyB

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


I think the outside compartment is meant for cards. The inside compartment with the zip is meant for coins. 
But in any case it’s a gorgeous wallet! Congrats!


----------



## balen.girl

Bought Odeon PM and I have to return it. I do love the bag, but I don’t like the small opening. I changed to Boulogne. Boulogne is like half size of Odeon, so it’s not as deep as Odeon, it’s easier to get things in and out. I feel like this bag is not as casual as Odeon. I have lots of casual bag. But when you take out the chain, it can be a casual bag too. The strap is long enough for cross body. I am happy with the strap and chain too. I can play around the chain with my MPA big pouch, as we all know, MPA chain doesn’t comes with the hook, so you can’t use it with the big pouch. I also found key cles monogram. Very happy with my purchase today. Big thanks to my SA.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> Bought Odeon PM and I have to return it. I do love the bag, but I don’t like the small opening. I changed to Boulogne. Boulogne is like half size of Odeon, so it’s not as deep as Odeon, it’s easier to get things in and out. I feel like this bag is not as casual as Odeon. I have lots of casual bag. But when you take out the chain, it can be a casual bag too. The strap is long enough for cross body. I am happy with the strap and chain too. I can play around the chain with my MPA big pouch, as we all know, MPA chain doesn’t comes with the hook, so you can’t use it with the big pouch. I also found key cles monogram. Very happy with my purchase today. Big thanks to my SA.
> View attachment 5181821
> 
> View attachment 5181822


Congrats! Love the handbag.


----------



## runyogarun

I am on holiday and bought a reverse PS Mini, but exchanged it today for the mono Pochette Metis and I could not be happier.  I literally cannot stop taking it out to look at.  I didn’t like how this bag looked in YouTube videos but once I tried it on, I knew it was for me.  Definitely a bag I’ll wear a ton.


----------



## Reamie

runyogarun said:


> I am on holiday and bought a reverse PS Mini, but exchanged it today for the mono Pochette Metis and I could not be happier.  I literally cannot stop taking it out to look at.  I didn’t like how this bag looked in YouTube videos but once I tried it on, I knew it was for me.  Definitely a bag I’ll wear a ton.


That is beautiful, and the monogram canvas looks lined up very well!!


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> Congrats! Love the handbag.


Thank you LoveNLune..


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Bought Odeon PM and I have to return it. I do love the bag, but I don’t like the small opening. I changed to Boulogne. Boulogne is like half size of Odeon, so it’s not as deep as Odeon, it’s easier to get things in and out. I feel like this bag is not as casual as Odeon. I have lots of casual bag. But when you take out the chain, it can be a casual bag too. The strap is long enough for cross body. I am happy with the strap and chain too. I can play around the chain with my MPA big pouch, as we all know, MPA chain doesn’t comes with the hook, so you can’t use it with the big pouch. I also found key cles monogram. Very happy with my purchase today. Big thanks to my SA.
> View attachment 5181821
> 
> View attachment 5181822


Congratulations bag twin!   I agree if you don't need the space I think the Boulogne is more versatile, and I love the chain options.  So glad you find it easy to use.  Great score with the cles pochette too!


----------



## jane

My second attempt at the Odeon MM just arrived and I'm so relieved and thrilled! If any of you saw my posts on the "Is this Normal?" thread, you'll know my first one of these was defective, with a ridged line right down the front. (It also had a slightly warped zipper and the checkerboard didn't line up on one side.) Needless to say I returned it.

The replacement was overnighted to me and it is PERFECT! The zipper on this one is even smoother. Pattern matches everywhere. Canvas texture is perfect. And, they threw in a magazine for me as well, which the last package didn't have! I'm so happy with this bag. I've been looking for a DE bag I can wear on my shoulder all year, and this is the one. The pm size definitely would have been too small for me, and too similar to other bags in my collection, like Pallas BB. Here she is!


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations bag twin!   I agree if you don't need the space I think the Boulogne is more versatile, and I love the chain options.  So glad you find it easy to use.  Great score with the cles pochette too!


Thank you Aliluvlv. I tried Boulogne before purchasing Odeon and I felt that Odeon is what I want. I want that bag for long but was torn between PM and MM and finally pull the trigger. But when I try at home, I feel the small opening and the deep of the bag is annoying. Sad but I need to return it. Enjoy yours. I will use mine today. Hopefully not raining, even though I am sure it will be fine, but I don’t like my new bag to get wet..!


----------



## leooh

Hi TPF family! I’ve been MIA for so long…. I was finally able to get my birthday bag for 2021… one month late! Work was too busy and I simply didn’t have the mood in august. Presenting my super cute Wild at Heart speedy 25…


----------



## Aliluvlv

leooh said:


> Hi TPF family! I’ve been MIA for so long…. I was finally able to get my birthday bag for 2021… one month late! Work was too busy and I simply didn’t have the mood in august. Presenting my super cute Wild at Heart speedy 25…


Happy belated Birthday leooh and welcome back! Gorgeous birthday bag!


----------



## leooh

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy belated Birthday leooh and welcome back! Gorgeous birthday bag!


Thks Aliluvlv


----------



## 23adeline

I bought this for a purpose


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> I bought this for a purpose
> View attachment 5182639


We all understand…if a PA becomes available, you buy it. 
Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Hi TPF family! I’ve been MIA for so long…. I was finally able to get my birthday bag for 2021… one month late! Work was too busy and I simply didn’t have the mood in august. Presenting my super cute Wild at Heart speedy 25…


Very cute bag indeed


----------



## 23adeline

Love_N_Lune said:


> We all understand…if a PA becomes available, you buy it.
> Enjoy


Haha! Actually I plan to wear it together with my Christmas animation items. I told my CS to create an order for me, but I thought I would only get this after I received Christmas animation items.


----------



## EveyB

leooh said:


> Hi TPF family! I’ve been MIA for so long…. I was finally able to get my birthday bag for 2021… one month late! Work was too busy and I simply didn’t have the mood in august. Presenting my super cute Wild at Heart speedy 25…


Hi! Happy belated Birthday!   Congrats on your cute birthday bag


----------



## leooh

EveyB said:


> Hi! Happy belated Birthday!   Congrats on your cute birthday bag


Thanks EveyB!


----------



## natjyl

She makes my heart sing


----------



## Love_N_Lune

natjyl said:


> She makes my heart sing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182770


“La la la” she’s a beaut!


----------



## bulabalabibi

EveyB said:


> I think the outside compartment is meant for cards. The inside compartment with the zip is meant for coins.
> But in any case it’s a gorgeous wallet! Congrats!



The zipped coin compartment can be accessed without opening the wallet, which is the sole reason why I bought this, very convenient (and its massive)~~


----------



## EveyB

bulabalabibi said:


> The zipped coin compartment can be accessed without opening the wallet, which is the sole reason why I bought this, very convenient (and its massive)~~


Now I see what you meant!   
That’s very convenient indeed! I really wanted to get this in the tourterelle Empreinte version (that one is called Clea but it’s the same design), but it was never released in Europe.


----------



## Sibelle

Happy Birthday to me .
Finally got the cute Victorine and the Speedy 25 DA.


----------



## for3v3rz

My Almas and few wallets. Is available online and I txt my online CA to place the orders. Came within a week.


----------



## MCBadian07

Sibelle said:


> Happy Birthday to me .
> Finally got the cute Victorine and the Speedy 25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 5183001


Happy birthday !!


----------



## MCBadian07

for3v3rz said:


> My Almas and few wallets. Is available online and I txt my online CA to place the orders. Came within a week.
> 
> View attachment 5183002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183009


Wow what a great haul! Is that Red Alma in Vernis?? It's gorgeous  
Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## bulabalabibi

EveyB said:


> Now I see what you meant!
> That’s very convenient indeed! I really wanted to get this in the tourterelle Empreinte version (that one is called Clea but it’s the same design), but it was never released in Europe.



The Clea has _just_ come out in Australia, I swear it wasn't available when I ordered the Juliette (coz I was keeping an eye out for it too). So don't lose hope, it might be coming to Europe if it hasn't already!


----------



## sbelle

Love this Horizon clutch


----------



## travelbliss

Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!


----------



## bigverne28

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Gorgeous! The Escale BC compliments the Alma perfectly!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats on your lucky pastel finds @travelbliss ! They’re absolutely gorgeous  Love this minty Alma BB


----------



## EveyB

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


What a great find! Both are gorgeous


----------



## _vee

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Wow this is gorgeous


----------



## Loriad

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## LVtingting

I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me! 
Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
So many hues. Color changes all the time…
She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love


----------



## DrTr

sbelle said:


> Love this Horizon clutch
> 
> View attachment 5183623
> View attachment 5183624
> View attachment 5183625
> View attachment 5183626


Love your new clutch!!  I have become such a fan of these eclipse and eclipse reverse pieces from the men’s line.  Can you put your phone and other small items in this - it appears there is about an inch of space on both sides. wear in good health.


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Wowza what a colorful gorgeous set!


----------



## EveyB

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


Stunning, many congrats!


----------



## LVtingting

EveyB said:


> Stunning, many congrats!


Thank you so much, very excited as my first Capucines bb.


----------



## AleeLee

I wasn’t sure what to expect when I placed the order, but seeing this PO in person has made me so happy to have this little piece of sunshine!


----------



## Iamminda

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806



This is indeed a unicorn and super gorgeous bag  (I think I saw this same spectacular one listed about a month ago on my favorite site and was trying to decide on it but someone bought it within a few hours ). Enjoy this beauty .


----------



## MCBadian07

Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!






Family photo  
Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!

Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP


----------



## musiclover

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
> Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5184307
> View attachment 5184308
> View attachment 5184309
> 
> 
> Family photo
> Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!
> 
> Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184310
> View attachment 5184311
> View attachment 5184312


I adore your collection!  I’m a Speedy girl, too. I have the classic monogram 30 and DA 30, and DE 30 B. They are the most beautiful bags. I love your cutie BTP 25!


----------



## MCBadian07

musiclover said:


> I adore your collection!  I’m a Speedy girl, too. I have the classic monogram 30 and DA 30, and DE 30 B. They are the most beautiful bags. I love your cutie BTP 25!


Thank you! I think the 30 is the best size! The 25 BTP has a small opening for my liking so I'm leaning towards the 20 where the zipper goes to the side.   
Enjoy your collection!


----------



## snibor

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
> Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5184307
> View attachment 5184308
> View attachment 5184309
> 
> 
> Family photo
> Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!
> 
> Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184310
> View attachment 5184311
> View attachment 5184312


Congrats and gorgeous collection


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> Congrats and gorgeous collection


Thanks @_vee !


----------



## sbelle

DrTr said:


> Love your new clutch!!  I have become such a fan of these eclipse and eclipse reverse pieces from the men’s line.  Can you put your phone and other small items in this - it appears there is about an inch of space on both sides. wear in good health.



Thank you!  I am a big Eclipse fan too !

I have an IPhone 12 plus and it fits easily with room on each side.   The bag is very comfortable to wear cross-body because of the thick strap.  My only small complaint is the zipper is very stiff.


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
> Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5184307
> View attachment 5184308
> View attachment 5184309
> 
> 
> Family photo
> Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!
> 
> Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184310
> View attachment 5184311
> View attachment 5184312


What a gorgeous collection! My fav is the btp speedy. Are you going to get a speedy 20? You’re only missing the nano speedy and speedy bb now.


----------



## Icmucholv

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous collection! My fav is the btp speedy. Are you going to get a speedy 20? You’re only missing the nano speedy and speedy bb now.


Thanks dear @Bumbles ! I am thinking of getting the Speedy 20 in Monogram coming in October. The nano is too small I feel but would definitely complete the collection. That one is just super hard to find!


----------



## leooh

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


seaside is one of my fav colour ever! great find travelbliss! such a sweet bag! congrats!


----------



## Taimi

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Congrats! We are bag and bag charm twins, I have both too.


----------



## gagabag

sbelle said:


> Love this Horizon clutch
> 
> View attachment 5183623
> View attachment 5183624
> View attachment 5183625
> View attachment 5183626


Oooh that looks very roomy and functional! Loving the men’s line!


----------



## DrTr

sbelle said:


> Thank you!  I am a big Eclipse fan too !
> 
> I have an IPhone 12 plus and it fits easily with room on each side.   The bag is very comfortable to wear cross-body because of the thick strap.  My only small complaint is the zipper is very stiff.


Thank you!  I keep being drawn to this bag. I hope the zipper loosens. I sometimes rub waxed paper on my zippers that are hard to use at first. Enjoy this cutie


----------



## bbcerisette66

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


Such a beautiful pastel combo ❤️


----------



## liz_

Got the mono cles online Thursday night. So crazy for some reason it didn’t charge me sales tax (I live in California so I always have to pay sales tax). I though it would be canceled but I received it yesterday.


----------



## travelbliss

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


What a stunning Capucines !  How is the hardware described ??


----------



## brnicutie

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


It's gorgeous. I was looking at this one.


----------



## baghabitz34

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


 Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


OMG! This is beautiful. I'm loving that blue.


----------



## Loriad

liz_ said:


> Got the mono cles online Thursday night. So crazy for some reason it didn’t charge me sales tax (I live in California so I always have to pay sales tax). I though it would be canceled but I received it yesterday.


Bonus! Congrats!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Been on the fence for quite a while but monogram sunset didn't disappoint!


----------



## DrTr

niceguyKBOS said:


> Been on the fence for quite a while but monogram sunset didn't disappoint!
> 
> View attachment 5185321


Love these colors and POs are great! Enjoy


----------



## LVtingting

travelbliss said:


> What a stunning Capucines !  How is the hardware described ??


The hardware is finished with an unique iridescent finish.  Depending on the light it will reflect different colors which goes with the metallic sheen you get from the leather.


----------



## asatoasz

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


This is currently my FAVORITE wallet for my smaller bags!!


----------



## for3v3rz

MCBadian07 said:


> Wow what a great haul! Is that Red Alma in Vernis?? It's gorgeous
> Enjoy all of your goodies!


Yes is vernis.


----------



## Croker

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


I love this - i bought it for my mother for Christmas. I think great functionality and i love the mix of monogram.


----------



## Cathindy

Technically these are August purchases but I forced myself to wait till my birthday. Today is the day the OTG GM and TP26 can leave their boxes Just want to wait till my new car arrives to really use the 6 key ring, but it may already shine in the photo 



And a family picture  Just started collecting this year and I'm already on ban island


----------



## Roe

After lots of consideration between the speedy 25b and this beauty, she won. I couldn't get passed how the speedy was presented to me all squashed and folded and wrinkled. I also treated myself to the notebook.   thanks for letting me share.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Was quite unsure about this one initially but after seeing it in person I had to have it


----------



## DrTr

niceguyKBOS said:


> Was quite unsure about this one initially but after seeing it in person I had to have it
> 
> View attachment 5185747
> View attachment 5185749


Wonderful!  Love their SLGs with color!  Enjoy   


Cathindy said:


> Technically these are August purchases but I forced myself to wait till my birthday. Today is the day the OTG GM and TP26 can leave their boxes Just want to wait till my new car arrives to really use the 6 key ring, but it may already shine in the photo
> View attachment 5185630
> 
> 
> And a family picture  Just started collecting this year and I'm already on ban island
> View attachment 5185632


Lovely “start” of your collection!  Doesn’t take long to reach ban island, but riddle me this - have any of us here seen ban island really and/or stayed on it your pieces are lovely!


----------



## bfly

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806



Gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
> Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5184307
> View attachment 5184308
> View attachment 5184309
> 
> 
> Family photo
> Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!
> 
> Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184310
> View attachment 5184311
> View attachment 5184312



Speedy galore Congratulations.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874


Absolutely stunning!!! What a wonderful SA to find it for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cathindy said:


> Technically these are August purchases but I forced myself to wait till my birthday. Today is the day the OTG GM and TP26 can leave their boxes Just want to wait till my new car arrives to really use the 6 key ring, but it may already shine in the photo
> View attachment 5185630
> 
> 
> And a family picture  Just started collecting this year and I'm already on ban island
> View attachment 5185632


Beautiful collection and happy birthday!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in August while I was on vacation but couldn't pick it up until today - my Speedy 30 B Damier Azur Made in USA (my 3rd USA bag).
> Just love all of the Speedys! I can't wait for the Speedy 20. Thanks for letting me share this obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5184307
> View attachment 5184308
> View attachment 5184309
> 
> 
> Family photo
> Purchased the 40, 35, 30 in August within a week so there's hope they are restocking!
> 
> Speedy 40 Mono, 35 DE, 30 DA, 25 BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184310
> View attachment 5184311
> View attachment 5184312


Your speedy collection is truly amazing! Congrats hun on a new beauty!!


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your speedy collection is truly amazing! Congrats hun on a new beauty!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## CAcker01

Y’all I do not know what I did to deserve the man I have but he bought me my third Louis bag in 6 months (has also gotten me a Louis wallet and perfume and a YSL bag) this weekend and I am just DYING over this bag.

I have the lambskin speedy 22 and the noir vernis Spring Street and my boyfriend said I needed a more everyday bag. But I am so extra and I love special editions and gold hardware and delicate leathers - all  things that make most bags not everyday bags.

I was lusting over the Valisette Souple bb in damier and vachetta and our SA set it aside for me to come see on Saturday. My boyfriend didn’t really like it and I was sad but then he caught a glimpse of it in the black version and he was like this is yours! It’s sooooo cute and I actually like the black in person better than the vachetta.


t fits so much stuff to be so small - I put my Victorine wallet, a Quay sunglasses case, a small cosmetics pouch with eyelash brush, mints, and 3 lipsticks in it, my iPhone 12 Pro Max and keys.

It looks like a tiny suitcase in person. Even my friends who don’t love Louis/designer items were losing it over how cute this bag is in person!!

I am only 5’3 so I can wear it cross-body but it does sit a little high. I prefer to hand carry it with the chain hanging or shoulder carry. It is tough to get the little top handle over your hand onto your wrist and I have small hands so that’s something to think about if you like to pop your bag handle onto your wrist.

Here are unboxing pictures and a detailed video! My dogs are always so nosy and the baby is the nosiest and loves her Louis bags lol.


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> Y’all I do not know what I did to deserve the man I have but he bought me my third Louis bag in 6 months (has also gotten me a Louis wallet and perfume and a YSL bag) this weekend and I am just DYING over this bag.
> 
> I have the lambskin speedy 22 and the noir vernis Spring Street and my boyfriend said I needed a more everyday bag. But I am so extra and I love special editions and gold hardware and delicate leathers - all  things that make most bags not everyday bags.
> 
> I was lusting over the Valisette Souple bb in damier and vachetta and our SA set it aside for me to come see on Saturday. My boyfriend didn’t really like it and I was sad but then he caught a glimpse of it in the black version and he was like this is yours! It’s sooooo cute and I actually like the black in person better than the vachetta.
> 
> 
> t fits so much stuff to be so small - I put my Victorine wallet, a Quay sunglasses case, a small cosmetics pouch with eyelash brush, mints, and 3 lipsticks in it, my iPhone 12 Pro Max and keys.
> 
> It looks like a tiny suitcase in person. Even my friends who don’t love Louis/designer items were losing it over how cute this bag is in person!!
> 
> I am only 5’3 so I can wear it cross-body but it does sit a little high. I prefer to hand carry it with the chain hanging or shoulder carry. It is tough to get the little top handle over your hand onto your wrist and I have small hands so that’s something to think about if you like to pop your bag handle onto your wrist.
> 
> Here are unboxing pictures and a detailed video! My dogs are always so nosy and the baby is the nosiest and loves her Louis bags lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186537
> View attachment 5186538
> View attachment 5186539
> View attachment 5186540
> View attachment 5186541
> View attachment 5186542


Congrats!! He's definitely a keeper!!


----------



## CAcker01

LVtingting said:


> I feel so lucky and fortunate to have this beauty as the my FIRST Capucines. My SA did a great job to get this rare beauty for me!
> Just released a week ago, I couldn’t stop looking at it in different lighting  ever since I got her.
> So many hues. Color changes all the time…
> She has the most Mesmerizing colors…
> Metallic leather, Iridescent hardware. I’m so in love
> View attachment 5183870
> View attachment 5183874



this bag is literally magical!! wow; so gorgeous. the leather looks so luscious and supple and those iridescent colors in the hardware are just magnificent. i hope you enjoy her soooooo much and make lots of happy memories carrying her!!


----------



## CAcker01

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats!! He's definitely a keeper!!



thank you!! he is a truly good man. he reminds me of my incredible dad! and his love for Louis is STRONG. he introduced me to the brand so i tell him that, in essence, he created a monster!

i had two very horrible relationships in my adult life - one abusive and one where i was the breadwinner AND being cheated on by the man i was financially supporting. so to have someone who really puts my happiness at the same level as him own and does all he can to make me happy AND HE LOVES LOUIS?! all of that past heartache was worth it lol!


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> thank you!! he is a truly good man. he reminds me of my incredible dad! and his love for Louis is STRONG. he introduced me to the brand so i tell him that, in essence, he created a monster!
> 
> i had two very horrible relationships in my adult life - one abusive and one where i was the breadwinner AND being cheated on by the man i was financially supporting. so to have someone who really puts my happiness at the same level as him own and does all he can to make me happy AND HE LOVES LOUIS?! all of that past heartache was worth it lol!


That's so nice to hear and truly I believe everything happens for a reason. GOD bless you both


----------



## LVtingting

CAcker01 said:


> this bag is literally magical!! wow; so gorgeous. the leather looks so luscious and supple and those iridescent colors in the hardware are just magnificent. i hope you enjoy her soooooo much and make lots of happy memories carrying her!!


Oh thank you so much for the sweet replay. I’m truly grateful and looking forward to my journey with this special piece. My first Capucines…


----------



## Love_N_Lune

CAcker01 said:


> Y’all I do not know what I did to deserve the man I have but he bought me my third Louis bag in 6 months (has also gotten me a Louis wallet and perfume and a YSL bag) this weekend and I am just DYING over this bag.
> 
> I have the lambskin speedy 22 and the noir vernis Spring Street and my boyfriend said I needed a more everyday bag. But I am so extra and I love special editions and gold hardware and delicate leathers - all  things that make most bags not everyday bags.
> 
> I was lusting over the Valisette Souple bb in damier and vachetta and our SA set it aside for me to come see on Saturday. My boyfriend didn’t really like it and I was sad but then he caught a glimpse of it in the black version and he was like this is yours! It’s sooooo cute and I actually like the black in person better than the vachetta.
> 
> 
> t fits so much stuff to be so small - I put my Victorine wallet, a Quay sunglasses case, a small cosmetics pouch with eyelash brush, mints, and 3 lipsticks in it, my iPhone 12 Pro Max and keys.
> 
> It looks like a tiny suitcase in person. Even my friends who don’t love Louis/designer items were losing it over how cute this bag is in person!!
> 
> I am only 5’3 so I can wear it cross-body but it does sit a little high. I prefer to hand carry it with the chain hanging or shoulder carry. It is tough to get the little top handle over your hand onto your wrist and I have small hands so that’s something to think about if you like to pop your bag handle onto your wrist.
> 
> Here are unboxing pictures and a detailed video! My dogs are always so nosy and the baby is the nosiest and loves her Louis bags lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186537
> View attachment 5186538
> View attachment 5186539
> View attachment 5186540
> View attachment 5186541
> View attachment 5186542


Really cute bag! It totally can go day to night with the chain.


----------



## lifecity

A keeper? What do you think?


----------



## Hammerice22

Time out sneakers


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lifecity said:


> A keeper? What do you think?


It looks unique!


----------



## lifecity

Love_N_Lune said:


> It looks unique!


Can't really find people share this edition on line.. çant find any.. not sure it was not popular or hard to get..


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> Y’all I do not know what I did to deserve the man I have but he bought me my third Louis bag in 6 months (has also gotten me a Louis wallet and perfume and a YSL bag) this weekend and I am just DYING over this bag.
> 
> I have the lambskin speedy 22 and the noir vernis Spring Street and my boyfriend said I needed a more everyday bag. But I am so extra and I love special editions and gold hardware and delicate leathers - all  things that make most bags not everyday bags.
> 
> I was lusting over the Valisette Souple bb in damier and vachetta and our SA set it aside for me to come see on Saturday. My boyfriend didn’t really like it and I was sad but then he caught a glimpse of it in the black version and he was like this is yours! It’s sooooo cute and I actually like the black in person better than the vachetta.
> 
> 
> t fits so much stuff to be so small - I put my Victorine wallet, a Quay sunglasses case, a small cosmetics pouch with eyelash brush, mints, and 3 lipsticks in it, my iPhone 12 Pro Max and keys.
> 
> It looks like a tiny suitcase in person. Even my friends who don’t love Louis/designer items were losing it over how cute this bag is in person!!
> 
> I am only 5’3 so I can wear it cross-body but it does sit a little high. I prefer to hand carry it with the chain hanging or shoulder carry. It is tough to get the little top handle over your hand onto your wrist and I have small hands so that’s something to think about if you like to pop your bag handle onto your wrist.
> 
> Here are unboxing pictures and a detailed video! My dogs are always so nosy and the baby is the nosiest and loves her Louis bags lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186537
> View attachment 5186538
> View attachment 5186539
> View attachment 5186540
> View attachment 5186541
> View attachment 5186542


Gorgeous bag and your man is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Love_Couture

I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.


----------



## gimme_purses

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

Damier turquoise Sac Plat XS is here 


The metal chain of the strap is heavy, same as soft trunk 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The other side of strap is hooked this way , not spring clasp


----------



## ♡ZCM♡

Wanted to buy a sarah wallet for mom initially but ended up getting a FP for her & myself   
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## DrTr

♡ZCM♡ said:


> Wanted to buy a sarah wallet for mom initially but ended up getting a FP for her & myself
> Thank you for letting me share


Lovely bags!  Wallets cost almost as much these days and the FP has a wallet and pouch too. I have two FPs - love them both. Enjoy!


----------



## Marmotte

My new to me white Multicolor Trouville from 2004


----------



## MCBadian07

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


Omg what a gorgeous pink!!!


----------



## CAcker01

Love_N_Lune said:


> Really cute bag! It totally can go day to night with the chain.



i agree completely!! i will be carrying her this weekend as night bag with the chain! thanks for your kind words!



lifecity said:


> A keeper? What do you think?



a keeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wow this bag is gorgeous!!! i love the hard-to-find stuff that not everyone else loves and this is DOPE!



Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and your man is definitely a keeper!



thank you!! he is such a good man and i can't complain that he's brought me into this LV world!



Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261



ok i am DYING over this bag. where did you snag it? i need the whole story time lol!! was it pre-ordered or you just walked in and it was there? i fell in LOVE with the coussin but purchased the lambskin speedy when the first round of coussins came out but this pink is tooooo diiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee for!!!


----------



## lifecity

CAcker01 said:


> i agree completely!! i will be carrying her this weekend as night bag with the chain! thanks for your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> a keeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wow this bag is gorgeous!!! i love the hard-to-find stuff that not everyone else loves and this is DOPE!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! he is such a good man and i can't complain that he's brought me into this LV world!
> 
> 
> 
> ok i am DYING over this bag. where did you snag it? i need the whole story time lol!! was it pre-ordered or you just walked in and it was there? i fell in LOVE with the coussin but purchased the lambskin speedy when the first round of coussins came out but this pink is tooooo diiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee for!!!


I think I will keep it.. the textile is nylon and with like down jacket kind of feels.. it's not a one layer fabric, there is a cushion under between inner liner. it holds the shape so far I can tell.. it's not that light as photo. it's more brown greenish . more low key than regular monogram. and black leather will less the chance to see the stains too.. i can't really find any review on this trunk.. 
LV sa told me it was produced in tiny quantity.. who knows what is tiny number is, but on line seems not many reviews about his .. it released keepall. backpack and a softrunk. only three product lines.. i don't think keepall and backpack will keep the shape since it's a soft nylon fabric .. more inputs would be great if you guys can share your thoughts about this soft trunk.


----------



## nightguard

My first Mahina piece.


----------



## CAcker01

nightguard said:


> View attachment 5187682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Mahina piece.



that braided handle and the big, circular LV tag are so gorgeous!!! congrats!!


----------



## nightguard

CAcker01 said:


> that braided handle and the big, circular LV tag are so gorgeous!!! congrats!!


Thanks! Just started using it today.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

nightguard said:


> View attachment 5187682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Mahina piece.


A perfect shoulder bag!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Received my new bandeau. I like this color way for the hint of neon. I plan to wear with plain outfits in hair, wrist, or on my epi noir Alma bb. It’s a bit busy against either monogram or Damier Ebene canvas.


----------



## Reamie

I got my new to me cles monogram and card holder today, loving the cles! I don’t think I’ll end up keeping the card holder, but I got lucky and got a bargain on the two. Love the juxtaposition of the mono canvas and the empreinte!


----------



## anncelyn

Just back from the Store with this Beauty


----------



## Jumper

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


I love it and have it too!! Mine is in DE, with red pocket slot on the outside!


----------



## Jumper

I just went to the store and came back with this… Can I do a mini unboxing here for some excitement?


----------



## Bumbles

Jumper said:


> I just went to the store and came back with this… Can I do a mini unboxing here for some excitement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188501
> View attachment 5188502
> View attachment 5188503
> View attachment 5188504
> View attachment 5188505


Pochette voyage or toiletry pouch 26?


----------



## Reamie

Jumper said:


> I just went to the store and came back with this… Can I do a mini unboxing here for some excitement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188501
> View attachment 5188502
> View attachment 5188503
> View attachment 5188504
> View attachment 5188505


Ooooh what is it??


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Jumper said:


> I just went to the store and came back with this… Can I do a mini unboxing here for some excitement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188501
> View attachment 5188502
> View attachment 5188503
> View attachment 5188504
> View attachment 5188505


I’m thinking toiletry pouch too


----------



## CAcker01

anncelyn said:


> Just back from the Store with this Beauty



GIRL congrats!! the black embossed lambskin is my favorite Louis leather and look as of late!! i have the speedy b 22 and i sometimes take out the bag just to look at and feel that luscious leather!!


----------



## Croker

nightguard said:


> View attachment 5187682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Mahina piece.


Any modelling shots, very curious to see what it is like on and your first impressions on use.


----------



## LVtingting

CAcker01 said:


> GIRL congrats!! the black embossed lambskin is my favorite Louis leather and look as of late!! i have the speedy b 22 and i sometimes take out the bag just to look at and feel that luscious leather!!


I thought I was the only person that does it to my speedy 22 lol


----------



## Jumper

Jumper said:


> I just went to the store and came back with this… Can I do a mini unboxing here for some excitement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188501
> View attachment 5188502
> View attachment 5188503
> View attachment 5188504
> View attachment 5188505


Thanks for entertaining my request for a mini unboxing reveal!!

here is the answer!






My CA gave me a felt cloth to hold the chains as I expressed some concerns about the scratches while deciding-examining the bag. After he packed, I open it and check what was this felt cloth he was referring to. So it was the drawstring pouch! I thick-skinly requested for another one for the fabric strap. This is a really expensive bag!!! I feel so afraid to purchase leather bags from LV because my only other leather LV bag didn’t end up in a good place. It’s really beautiful to me. I choose black because it’s the lowest maintenance among the colours. I’m too clumsy to carry off my favourite pink. I’ll be inconsolable if I dirtied it.


----------



## Jumper

Love_N_Lune said:


> I’m thinking toiletry pouch too


You are not too far from it. I know some people says it’s like 3 toiletry pouches sewn together.


----------



## CAcker01

Jumper said:


> Thanks for entertaining my request for a mini unboxing reveal!!
> 
> here is the answer!
> View attachment 5188701
> View attachment 5188702
> View attachment 5188703
> View attachment 5188704
> View attachment 5188705
> 
> My CA gave me a felt cloth to hold the chains as I expressed some concerns about the scratches while deciding-examining the bag. After he packed, I open it and check what was this felt cloth he was referring to. So it was the drawstring pouch! I thick-skinly requested for another one for the fabric strap. This is a really expensive bag!!! I feel so afraid to purchase leather bags from LV because my only other leather LV bag didn’t end up in a good place. It’s really beautiful to me. I choose black because it’s the lowest maintenance among the colours. I’m too clumsy to carry off my favourite pink. I’ll be inconsolable if I dirtied it.



aahhhhh LOOOOOOOOOOVE!! as i mentioned above, this is my favorite Louis leather. i have the speedy b 22 and the the reverse embossing is so gorgeous and the leather is sooooooooooo soft!! my SA gave me the dustbag with the drawstring as the dustbag for the actual bag and gave me the flap dustbag as a bag for the chain and to sit in which is reverse of what your SA did! mine said the drawstring bag was thicker and the interior softer than the flap dustbag. it makes sense, though, that the coussin cannot fit inside that drawstring bag!

thanks for saying you couldn't do the pink because you are clumsy! i feel the same way but i love that color SO much i keep going back to it and wondering if i should bite the bullet and cross my fingers. but i am a DISASTER. i spill ALOT and i fall down all the time lol 

enjoy your new baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gimme_purses

anncelyn said:


> Just back from the Store with this Beauty


Lambskin! Congrats!!!


----------



## gimme_purses

Jumper said:


> Thanks for entertaining my request for a mini unboxing reveal!!
> 
> here is the answer!
> View attachment 5188701
> View attachment 5188702
> View attachment 5188703
> View attachment 5188704
> View attachment 5188705
> 
> My CA gave me a felt cloth to hold the chains as I expressed some concerns about the scratches while deciding-examining the bag. After he packed, I open it and check what was this felt cloth he was referring to. So it was the drawstring pouch! I thick-skinly requested for another one for the fabric strap. This is a really expensive bag!!! I feel so afraid to purchase leather bags from LV because my only other leather LV bag didn’t end up in a good place. It’s really beautiful to me. I choose black because it’s the lowest maintenance among the colours. I’m too clumsy to carry off my favourite pink. I’ll be inconsolable if I dirtied it.


Congrats on the lambskin!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


Gorgeous - best colors and print! What’s not to love


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


Welcome to the club, IM! Can’t wait to see how you style this leopard cutie


----------



## Addy

Gusseted Card Holder ❤️


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


welcome to the party dear


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


Wow I’m not much into bandeaus but this one is beautiful!


----------



## for3v3rz

My Mono and Coquelicot Alma BB arrived today.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much everyone .  I can’t wait to use this one.



DrTr said:


> Gorgeous - best colors and print! What’s not to love





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Welcome to the club, IM! Can’t wait to see how you style this leopard cutie





leooh said:


> welcome to the party dear





Islandbreeze said:


> Wow I’m not much into bandeaus but this one is beautiful!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


This is so pretty, congrats M! Love the colours and the print


----------



## Jumper

CAcker01 said:


> aahhhhh LOOOOOOOOOOVE!! as i mentioned above, this is my favorite Louis leather. i have the speedy b 22 and the the reverse embossing is so gorgeous and the leather is sooooooooooo soft!! my SA gave me the dustbag with the drawstring as the dustbag for the actual bag and gave me the flap dustbag as a bag for the chain and to sit in which is reverse of what your SA did! mine said the drawstring bag was thicker and the interior softer than the flap dustbag. it makes sense, though, that the coussin cannot fit inside that drawstring bag!
> 
> thanks for saying you couldn't do the pink because you are clumsy! i feel the same way but i love that color SO much i keep going back to it and wondering if i should bite the bullet and cross my fingers. but i am a DISASTER. i spill ALOT and i fall down all the time lol
> 
> enjoy your new baby!!!!!!!!!


I made my CA gave me an extra drawstring pouch because I would only have one strap in storage at any point in time and technically only use one drawstring pouch to store the other strap.

I’m really bad with light colored bags and this bag is too expensive to have it dirtied and left on the shelf because I can’t stand to see the flaws. I can have my fun colors with the more budget kind of bags.

Also I could not imagine this bag being this lightweight (when using the fabric strap) because all my previous full leather balenciaga bags got so heavy after some time carrying them on my shoulders. Overall, I’m really pleased that I made this choice!


----------



## 23adeline

Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool 


light beige leather on part of logo
	

		
			
		

		
	



lV flower on studs
	

		
			
		

		
	



Strap buckle has flower too


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


S TU N N I N G!!


----------



## muycaliente

The bag is Valisette Souple BB. The Archlight trainers have double uppers, great for winter wear


----------



## CAcker01

muycaliente said:


> The bag is Valisette Souple BB. The Archlight trainers have double uppers, great for winter wear
> 
> View attachment 5189647
> View attachment 5189648
> View attachment 5189649
> View attachment 5189650



Aahhhhhh love your Valisette! She is so perfect in every way, isn’t she?!


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


Wow she is so gorgeous and I love the color contrast with the navy and that camel! Enjoy her!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

muycaliente said:


> The bag is Valisette Souple BB. The Archlight trainers have double uppers, great for winter wear
> 
> View attachment 5189647
> View attachment 5189648
> View attachment 5189649
> View attachment 5189650


The valisette is a gorgeous bag! I love it


----------



## muycaliente

CAcker01 said:


> Aahhhhhh love your Valisette! She is so perfect in every way, isn’t she?!


She's indeed perfect, a cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Late to the Wild at Heart party — I think I am going to love this new bandeau .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189268


This is such a beautiful bandeau M! The colors and print are gorgeous and it will go with so much.  Congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


Wow the colors and details on this are really beautiful. That blue is breathtaking!


----------



## Aman27

travelbliss said:


> Found this rare unicorn   I thought I missed out on,  an Alma BB in *Seaside* and a pastel Escale charm - both in new, unused condition.
> I can ✔✔ these off my bag bucket list !!
> 
> View attachment 5183806


 Such a gorgeous combo! Congrats


----------



## pixiestyx00

Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category


----------



## CAcker01

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730



i looooooooooooove her OMG she is so cute!!! where are you displaying her??


----------



## pixiestyx00

CAcker01 said:


> i looooooooooooove her OMG she is so cute!!! where are you displaying her??


I know, I don’t know what it is about Vivienne but I love everything with her. I think it’s that she’s out there living her best jet-set LV life.

Right now she’s greeting me as I walk in the door, but she’ll be moving to a bookshelf in my office/vanity space that is used to display my “I swear I’m a real adult” collection.

I’d love to have her with my bags etc. but that is an utter mess because I’ve got too much for my space. I’m working on getting a bigger space lol so maybe once I figure out that situation she’ll live among the LV bags.


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


What a EXQUISITE piece!!!!!


----------



## neome

My september contribution.. after a long sabbatical leave I'm back to work n just got my mm agenda


----------



## bfly

CAcker01 said:


> Y’all I do not know what I did to deserve the man I have but he bought me my third Louis bag in 6 months (has also gotten me a Louis wallet and perfume and a YSL bag) this weekend and I am just DYING over this bag.
> 
> I have the lambskin speedy 22 and the noir vernis Spring Street and my boyfriend said I needed a more everyday bag. But I am so extra and I love special editions and gold hardware and delicate leathers - all  things that make most bags not everyday bags.
> 
> I was lusting over the Valisette Souple bb in damier and vachetta and our SA set it aside for me to come see on Saturday. My boyfriend didn’t really like it and I was sad but then he caught a glimpse of it in the black version and he was like this is yours! It’s sooooo cute and I actually like the black in person better than the vachetta.
> 
> 
> t fits so much stuff to be so small - I put my Victorine wallet, a Quay sunglasses case, a small cosmetics pouch with eyelash brush, mints, and 3 lipsticks in it, my iPhone 12 Pro Max and keys.
> 
> It looks like a tiny suitcase in person. Even my friends who don’t love Louis/designer items were losing it over how cute this bag is in person!!
> 
> I am only 5’3 so I can wear it cross-body but it does sit a little high. I prefer to hand carry it with the chain hanging or shoulder carry. It is tough to get the little top handle over your hand onto your wrist and I have small hands so that’s something to think about if you like to pop your bag handle onto your wrist.
> 
> Here are unboxing pictures and a detailed video! My dogs are always so nosy and the baby is the nosiest and loves her Louis bags lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186537
> View attachment 5186538
> View attachment 5186539
> View attachment 5186540
> View attachment 5186541
> View attachment 5186542



Congratulations. He’s a keeper


----------



## bfly

lifecity said:


> A keeper? What do you think?



Yes.


----------



## bfly

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261



I love it. It’s beautiful.


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730


Omg I friggin love this !! I love Viv so much honestly and I would have gotten the By the Pool version of her with like the flowers and leaves but it was too much  if I had excess amount of funds then definitely !


----------



## anflores23

Got the Odeon MM! 
I was looking for a bigger bag, since most in my collection were tiny, and I had pretty much settled on the Neverfull PM, but then I found this and I was in love!
I was so torn between this size and the PM, but it’s perfect!


----------



## SStyle

My Alma BB in Poppy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Marmotte said:


> My new to me white Multicolor Trouville from 2004
> View attachment 5187531
> View attachment 5187532
> View attachment 5187533
> View attachment 5187534


OMG! What a rare treasure!!! And in such a great condition!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you sweet ladies .  I don’t remember seeing any reveal of this particular bandeau -- otherwise I would have gotten it sooner 



Aliluvlv said:


> This is such a beautiful bandeau M! The colors and print are gorgeous and it will go with so much.  Congratulations!





EveyB said:


> This is so pretty, congrats M! Love the colours and the print


----------



## Bluebellbun

Excited to share my latest purchase . Just heading off to order a Samorga insert for it and pondering what colour to get xxx


----------



## Iamminda

This bag is absolutely stunning adeline .  Love all the extraordinary details and the colorway.  Is this from a new collection?  Congrats and enjoy!  Cant wait to see your action pictures.



23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


----------



## missconvy

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730


What is her accessory?


----------



## pixiestyx00

missconvy said:


> What is her accessory?


I honestly don’t know, but I think it might be a little thermos on a crossbody? Or a lipstick holder is what I want it to be lol. Her head is so huge it’s hard to go off proportions hahaha

 I never saw her official description.


----------



## MCBadian07

Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet ladies .  I don’t remember seeing any reveal of this particular bandeau -- otherwise I would have gotten it sooner


It's a beauty but not for me! I had waited like 3 weeks for it because it shipped to the other side of the country first for some reason and I ended up returning it so didn't post a reveal. 

I hope you enjoy it !


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> I honestly don’t know, but I think it might be a little thermos on a crossbody? Or a lipstick holder is what I want it to be lol. Her head is so huge it’s hard to go off proportions hahaha
> 
> I never saw her official description.


Yes its a thermos - "monogram flask"


----------



## pixiestyx00

MCBadian07 said:


> Yes its a thermos - "monogram flask"
> View attachment 5190045


Oh thanks so much! I also got the flask to sit nicely after seeing the crossbody is supposed to go over her flower bit not under


----------



## SDBagLover

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730


Oh my gosh, that is so adorable!  The detail is amazing.  Enjoy her!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


This is absolutely stunning   Love all the details!


----------



## Iamminda

MCBadian07 said:


> It's a beauty but not for me! I had waited like 3 weeks for it because it shipped to the other side of the country first for some reason and I ended up returning it so didn't post a reveal.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it !



Thanks.  Bummer it didnt work out for you.  I think more people like the cream color version especially in the bigger size (not this BB size).


----------



## gimme_purses

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


The flower hardware is so pretty!  The level of detail they added is just fab!  Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## gimme_purses

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730


Her water bottle is just too cute! I love it!


----------



## _vee

for3v3rz said:


> My Mono and Coquelicot Alma BB arrived today.


Beautiful Alma’s


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


She’s gorgeous!!


----------



## B4GBuff

Lockme Bucket Bag
(Apparently I am not so good at wrapping a twilly )


----------



## _vee

B4GBuff said:


> Lockme Bucket Bag
> (Apparently I am not so good at wrapping a twilly )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190228


So gorgeous and love the twilly omg  is it LV?


----------



## DrTr

pixiestyx00 said:


> Not a bag, but she is just too cute not to share. I love Vivienne and while this serves no purpose other than to make me smile, I love it. I feel like a lot of my purchases fall into other people’s “I’d never spend money on that!” category
> View attachment 5189730


She’s fabulous! I love her tiny bottle/thermos!  And if you love it - that’s the only metric that matters  We all love certain things others don’t, but what’s it worth to make you smile? Congrats


----------



## DrTr

B4GBuff said:


> Lockme Bucket Bag
> (Apparently I am not so good at wrapping a twilly )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190228


this is a gorgeous bag - and that leather!  The twilly looks hood to me! The hardest part for me is always the knot/bow/tie part at each end. It looks lovely, enjoy her!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


ooooh she is absolutely gorgeous . Mine is in a UPS truck somewhere moving towards me and I can‘t wait for her to arrive!


----------



## B4GBuff

_vee said:


> So gorgeous and love the twilly omg  is it LV?



No unfortunately LOL twilly is a generic one (though it's a dupe on a LV design without the logo etc.)... I also added the charm on the side. Had to dress her up a bit.


----------



## _vee

B4GBuff said:


> No unfortunately LOL it's a generic one... I also added the charm on the side. Had to dress her up a bit.


It’s so pretty regardless and compliments the bag so well


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


So stunning!!!!


----------



## Lawny

just brought home this beauty today! I have been dying to purchase any of the mini pochettes and today seems like it was my lucky day!


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


Gorgeous! Congratulations! Thank you so much for showing all of the wonderful details of this beautiful piece!


----------



## 23adeline

Thanks my dear friends 



Glam80 said:


> S TU N N I N G!!





CAcker01 said:


> Wow she is so gorgeous and I love the color contrast with the navy and that camel! Enjoy her!!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow the colors and details on this are really beautiful. That blue is breathtaking!





LVtingting said:


> What a EXQUISITE piece!!!!!





EveyB said:


> This is absolutely stunning   Love all the details!





gimme_purses said:


> The flower hardware is so pretty!  The level of detail they added is just fab!  Congrats on this beauty!





_vee said:


> She’s gorgeous!!





love2learn said:


> So stunning!!!!





Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations! Thank you so much for showing all of the wonderful details of this beautiful piece!





Iamminda said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning adeline .  Love all the extraordinary details and the colorway.  Is this from a new collection?  Congrats and enjoy!  Cant wait to see your action pictures.


I saw it in website one two weeks ago, but I first saw pic of this bag posted by our lovely TPF member in July , the info here is always very fast and ahead of our CS/CA


----------



## ella87

Bluebellbun said:


> Excited to share my latest purchase . Just heading off to order a Samorga insert for it and pondering what colour to get xxx


Wow this is gorgeous. What is this bag called?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Saw a friend's and had to have one. This is the most unappreciated collection, truly beautiful in person.


----------



## Venessa84

I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988


That is one gorgeous bag V - no wonder your final word was yes  the arm and ear candy is pretty fab too!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Saw a friend's and had to have one. This is the most unappreciated collection, truly beautiful in person.
> View attachment 5190960
> View attachment 5190961



So pretty — I think this may be my favorite “Since 1854“ color.  Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988



This capucines is gorgeous Venessa .  It’s right up there with your super stunning green one.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Addy

Odeon PM and just realized the Gusseted Card Holder is a perfect match. ❤️


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

MeepMeep67 said:


> Saw a friend's and had to have one. This is the most unappreciated collection, truly beautiful in person.
> View attachment 5190960
> View attachment 5190961


I agree that it is underrated! I really love the Speedy 25 B from this collection - I keep looking at it online and thinking about purchasing it….
Congrats on your lovely bag!!!


----------



## _vee

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988


Gorgeous! I want to try that perfume, it sounds so good based on notes/description.


----------



## OCMomof3

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


Beautiful bag! Great color combo and I love the strap! I always look forward to your bag reveals, Adeline!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Looks like Odeon is “hot to trot” this month!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love_N_Lune said:


> Looks like Odeon is “hot to trot” this month!


Lol sure does!  I wonder if it has to do with the release of the new Boulogne bag which is less bag for more money (but more strap options).


----------



## 23adeline

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful bag! Great color combo and I love the strap! I always look forward to your bag reveals, Adeline!


Thanks @OCMomof3  
I have no more bag reveals until I receive Christmas Animation items


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I think this may be my favorite “Since 1854“ color.  Congrats and enjoy .


Thank you I think it will match a lot (even being a busy print. My friend with the burgundy said it was a little hard to match)


Addy said:


> Odeon PM and just realized the Gusseted Card Holder is a perfect match. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191122
> View attachment 5191123


. Love the duo!


Bec Loves Bags said:


> I agree that it is underrated! I really love the Speedy 25 B from this collection - I keep looking at it online and thinking about purchasing it….
> Congrats on your lovely bag!!!


 The speedy looks great too. Thank you


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988


Congrats on all your lovely new items. The Capucines is stunning! 
Can’t wait to try the perfume, as it has so many lovely reviews.


----------



## LVtingting

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988


You and I both  happy to be bag twinning with you lol.


----------



## Bluebellbun

ella87 said:


> Wow this is gorgeous. What is this bag called?
> [/QUOTE
> It is the new favourite bag ❤️❤️.
> 
> 
> https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/products/favourite-bag-nvprod2950025v?campaign=sem_LV_FLG_GBR_ALWON_UNI_OTHER_OnGoing_EC_BRAN_GDSA_MUL_ENG_GBP_NOMT_DSA&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=LV_FLG_GBR_ALWON_UNI_OTHER_OnGoing_EC_BRAN_GDSA_MUL_ENG_GBP_NOMT_DSA&utm_term&gclid=CjwKCAjwyvaJBhBpEiwA8d38vK34OPIBE6kp9sL6Gtli3exoQJKalHBch5mTXA5xrXOfS9E_1lSIJBoCFLwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> I tried so hard to say no to this capucines but I couldn’t resist when I saw the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190984
> View attachment 5190985
> 
> 
> Also added another cologne to my collection…Spell on You
> 
> View attachment 5190988


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## philirina45

My first leather LV! ❤️


----------



## jane

Love_N_Lune said:


> Looks like Odeon is “hot to trot” this month!



It's an excellent bag for fall! I'm loving mine.


----------



## GellyBelly

Picked up the Montsouris pm in Turtledove empreinte at Saks this weekend.  Here it is next to my Speedy B 25 in Mastic Grey.


----------



## beautycase

Love_N_Lune said:


> Looks like Odeon is “hot to trot” this month!


Yes the odeon is indeed very very popular currently. I kinda wanted it but now I’m not sure anymore


----------



## beautycase

Congrats everyone on their September purchases!! So many beautiful things going on here!


----------



## Celinechu20

finally decided to get this keepall 45 and it arrived MIF in perfect condition! This is my biggest lv bag. And a comparison to the other two already in my collection (nano, 25)


----------



## Reamie

Celinechu20 said:


> finally decided to get this keepall 45 and it arrived MIF in perfect condition! This is my biggest lv bag. And a comparison to the other two already in my collection (nano, 25)


Love the black with the monogram!!


----------



## Celinechu20

Reamie said:


> Love the black with the monogram!!


It’s worry free , that really matters to me for a travel bag


----------



## glitzgal97

My new coussin pochette!!! The most perfect powder baby pink color


----------



## gimme_purses

glitzgal97 said:


> My new coussin pochette!!! The most perfect powder baby pink color
> 
> View attachment 5192182


Congrats! Love that puffy lambskin!


----------



## YAPPAY

glitzgal97 said:


> My new coussin pochette!!! The most perfect powder baby pink color
> 
> View attachment 5192182


Gorgeous!!


----------



## YAPPAY

Received these two this week. Petit Palais (MIS) and the Odeon MM (MIF).


----------



## MCBadian07

glitzgal97 said:


> My new coussin pochette!!! The most perfect powder baby pink color
> 
> View attachment 5192182


Congrats! Can I ask what the interior color is?


----------



## kcd1695

philirina45 said:


> View attachment 5191763
> 
> My first leather LV! ❤


What a stunning bag! I have serious envy


----------



## philirina45

kcd1695 said:


> What a stunning bag! I have serious envy


Thank you! I like also that it has better quality than my regular lv canvas bags


----------



## bbcerisette66

GellyBelly said:


> Picked up the Montsouris pm in Turtledove empreinte at Saks this weekend.  Here it is next to my Speedy B 25 in Mastic Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191947
> View attachment 5191948
> View attachment 5191949


both colors are beautiful


----------



## LouisV76

nothing spectacular but hard to get these days….


----------



## Roe

Small little pick me up yesterday


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Roe said:


> Small little pick me up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192947


Twinning sept purchase


----------



## Roe

Love_N_Lune said:


> Twinning sept purchase



Isn't it so pretty?  Are you planning on putting it on any specific bag?  If so, which one?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Roe said:


> Isn't it so pretty?  Are you planning on putting it on any specific bag?  If so, which one?


It is! I bought it because I don’t own anything in reverse monogram and liked the splash of neon.  I plan to use on my noir epi Alma bb, or to add flair in hair, wrist, or loose tie.

what about you?


----------



## asatoasz

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


This is a lovely soft shade of pink!  Enjoy!!


----------



## asatoasz

23adeline said:


> Finally this beauty is here. I requested my CS to order it for me in July, he told me this piece does not come to my country but they would try . After confirming the stock allocation for me, I paid for it in the middle of last month, waited for 3 weeks for it to reach me … but worth it, she is so cool
> View attachment 5189640
> 
> light beige leather on part of logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189638
> 
> lV flower on studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189639
> 
> Strap buckle has flower too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189642
> View attachment 5189641
> View attachment 5189643


Stunning!  I love the color combination!


----------



## glitzgal97

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats! Can I ask what the interior color is?





wine/burgandy colored!


----------



## AndreaM99

I always wanted this bag. Got lucky and finally found one in a great condition.


----------



## MCBadian07

glitzgal97 said:


> View attachment 5193350
> 
> wine/burgandy colored!


Gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My favorite SLG, 6 key in DE and some Chanel friends


----------



## NANI1972

bulabalabibi said:


> The Juliette wallet is probably not a very popular choice due to the lack of card slots but I love how the coin compartment is on the outside!
> 
> View attachment 5181573
> View attachment 5181574


You can put cards in the coin pouch, which is great if you need to fit more cards in the wallet.


----------



## Roe

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My favorite SLG, 6 key in DE and some Chanel friends
> View attachment 5193673


Can you tell me about this owl. I love owls and I love it


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Roe said:


> Can you tell me about this owl. I love owls and I love it


I picked him up from Amazon, comes in reverse too, or you can buy as a set, I love black and white with green plants


----------



## lemondln

POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection


----------



## MCBadian07

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391


So gorgeous  congrats! Monogram is never loud! Live that life how you want to live!


----------



## lemondln

MCBadian07 said:


> So gorgeous  congrats! Monogram is never loud! Live that life how you want to live!



Thank you for your sweet words


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391



So pretty!  I have always loved the look of this particular reverse monogram bag but never considered the PM (or Cassie) due to the size until this year……..and now I want this one.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## boyoverboard

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391


It reminds me of peanut butter too.  And just as delicious! Congrats.


----------



## Bumbles

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391


I love Reese peanut butter cups and I love reverse monogram! Congrats on your pochette metis.


----------



## jane

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391



Beautiful! I have this same one and I'm so glad I got it, no vachetta to fuss over. Congrats!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

UPS finally delivered her…I think I love her - it is just not as luxurious feeling as I was hoping it would be - I was surprised at how firm the leather feels as it is a less structured bag than my Speedy 22 B, but overall the bag feels kind of stiff. Maybe it is due to the microfiber liner which feels sturdier and thicker than the microfiber in the speedy. I guess I was imagining that it would feel pretty squishy like a marshmallow or a pillow. But maybe it will soften up with use, or maybe the stiffness will help reduce wear and tear.


----------



## gimme_purses

MCBadian07 said:


> So gorgeous  congrats! Monogram is never loud! Live that life how you want to live!


I used to think monogram was too in your face, but these past few years, I just can’t get enough of it!  Get what you love!


----------



## gimme_purses

Bec Loves Bags said:


> UPS finally delivered her…I think I love her - it is just not as luxurious feeling as I was hoping it would be - I was surprised at how firm the leather feels as it is a less structured bag than my Speedy 22 B, but overall the bag feels kind of stiff. Maybe it is due to the microfiber liner which feels sturdier and thicker than the microfiber in the speedy. I guess I was imagining that it would feel pretty squishy like a marshmallow or a pillow. But maybe it will soften up with use, or maybe the stiffness will help reduce wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 5195011


FWI, it’s stunning!  I’m surprised it doesn’t feel like the speedy 22. It looks soft and pillowy   Congrats and Enjoy the bag!


----------



## SDBagLover

Bec Loves Bags said:


> UPS finally delivered her…I think I love her - it is just not as luxurious feeling as I was hoping it would be - I was surprised at how firm the leather feels as it is a less structured bag than my Speedy 22 B, but overall the bag feels kind of stiff. Maybe it is due to the microfiber liner which feels sturdier and thicker than the microfiber in the speedy. I guess I was imagining that it would feel pretty squishy like a marshmallow or a pillow. But maybe it will soften up with use, or maybe the stiffness will help reduce wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 5195011


It's beautiful!


----------



## MCBadian07

gimme_purses said:


> I used to think monogram was too in your face, but these past few years, I just can’t get enough of it!  Get what you love!


Absolutely! You have just but one life and it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks as long as you love it and it makes you happy


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


Mine arrived today  would you mind taking a photo of your outside zip? I can’t work out if mine is how it should be ~ because it finishes a bit before the end of the bag, it doesn’t seem to stay all the way closed very well, rather it creeps open just a little bit.


----------



## _vee

Received my beautiful Spring Street today.  She’s even more stunning in real life. I struggled with tying the name tag/key bell, no idea if I did it properly haha. I love that this bag has 3 materials, canvas, EPI leather & vernis leather! The bottom is canvas and the sides are EPI. 

With strap
	

		
			
		

		
	




Without strap


----------



## _vee

Bec Loves Bags said:


> UPS finally delivered her…I think I love her - it is just not as luxurious feeling as I was hoping it would be - I was surprised at how firm the leather feels as it is a less structured bag than my Speedy 22 B, but overall the bag feels kind of stiff. Maybe it is due to the microfiber liner which feels sturdier and thicker than the microfiber in the speedy. I guess I was imagining that it would feel pretty squishy like a marshmallow or a pillow. But maybe it will soften up with use, or maybe the stiffness will help reduce wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 5195011


So pretty


----------



## Kaykay15

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391


This is a great bag for errands and shopping!!


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Received my beautiful Spring Street today.  She’s even more stunning in real life. I struggled with tying the name tag/key bell, no idea if I did it properly haha. I love that this bag has 3 materials, canvas, EPI leather & vernis leather! The bottom is canvas and the sides are EPI.
> 
> With strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195528
> 
> 
> Without strap
> View attachment 5195529



Congrats on this beauty!  I love rose ballerine — and this is such a unique bag.  Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

_vee said:


> Received my beautiful Spring Street today.  She’s even more stunning in real life. I struggled with tying the name tag/key bell, no idea if I did it properly haha. I love that this bag has 3 materials, canvas, EPI leather & vernis leather! The bottom is canvas and the sides are EPI.
> 
> With strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195528
> 
> 
> Without strap
> View attachment 5195529


This bag is gorgeous. I don’t know why people don’t buy it more


----------



## nesia69

Bec Loves Bags said:


> UPS finally delivered her…I think I love her - it is just not as luxurious feeling as I was hoping it would be - I was surprised at how firm the leather feels as it is a less structured bag than my Speedy 22 B, but overall the bag feels kind of stiff. Maybe it is due to the microfiber liner which feels sturdier and thicker than the microfiber in the speedy. I guess I was imagining that it would feel pretty squishy like a marshmallow or a pillow. But maybe it will soften up with use, or maybe the stiffness will help reduce wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 5195011


Congratulations. We are bag twins. I love mine and I think lambsin on Coussin is much better than lambskin on my chanel mini as it is not so soft and I don’t have to baby the bag so much. Still looks luxurious for me though. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Jumper

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Mine arrived today  would you mind taking a photo of your outside zip? I can’t work out if mine is how it should be ~ because it finishes a bit before the end of the bag, it doesn’t seem to stay all the way closed very well, rather it creeps open just a little bit.



I am your fraternal bag twin (mine is black)!


the outside zipper of my Coussin zips to the edge of the metal. But not exactly to edge of the fabric portion. However, it’s stays there nicely without unzipping itself backwards.


----------



## Jumper

bulabalabibi said:


> The Clea has _just_ come out in Australia, I swear it wasn't available when I ordered the Juliette (coz I was keeping an eye out for it too). So don't lose hope, it might be coming to Europe if it hasn't already!




Do you regret getting Juliette now that Clea has finally arrive? It also just came to my country’s LV online store. I would appreciate a few more card slots and the button is on the outside instead of inside. I like the new Clea layout better than Juliette but Juliette has my DE canvas!


----------



## coachismyfave

Just received this beauty and I love the color and the contrast with the silver chain.  The only thing I'm worried about is the cloth around the zipper getting dirty over time.  That might make it a deal breaker for me.  Other than that, I love her.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Jumper said:


> I am your fraternal bag twin (mine is black)!
> View attachment 5195856
> 
> the outside zipper of my Coussin zips to the edge of the metal. But not exactly to edge of the fabric portion. However, it’s stays there nicely without unzipping itself backwards.


Thank you and thank you for the photo. It looks like mine, so that is good. Mine just creeps backwards a little bit as there is a slight difference side to side with the zip (one side finishes just a couple of mm earlier than the other side) which I think is what is causing the creep. But I have decided that I am ok with it - they are hand made, and I imagine this leather is not the easiest to sew perfectly. I love your black bag! I was torn between the black and the lighter colors simply because I am worried about color transfer - I love them both, and there is no bad choice with the Coussin! And yay for twinning!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

nesia69 said:


> Congratulations. We are bag twins. I love mine and I think lambsin on Coussin is much better than lambskin on my chanel mini as it is not so soft and I don’t have to baby the bag so much. Still looks luxurious for me though. I am sure you will love it.


Thank you! This is exactly what I needed/wanted to hear. I was totally comparing her to the Chanel super soft and pillowy feel which I love, but it makes them so very fragile, and I am a careful person but possibly a little accident prone  so a slightly sturdier leather is a good thing for me! I got her out of her dust bag again this morning and I do love her - she will just be a no-denim-in-sight sort of bag!


----------



## Mandamanda

anflores23 said:


> View attachment 5189892
> 
> 
> Got the Odeon MM!
> I was looking for a bigger bag, since most in my collection were tiny, and I had pretty much settled on the Neverfull PM, but then I found this and I was in love!
> I was so torn between this size and the PM, but it’s perfect!


I also have this bag and love the size! Such a good daily bag!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

coachismyfave said:


> Just received this beauty and I love the color and the contrast with the silver chain.  The only thing I'm worried about is the cloth around the zipper getting dirty over time.  That might make it a deal breaker for me.  Other than that, I love her.
> View attachment 5195946


Congratulations! I love the SHW against the gold bag - so lovely!


----------



## Compass Rose

I needed this pre-loved St. Jacques in perfect pristine condition.  It's a beauty!  It really should be revived.


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Received my beautiful Spring Street today.  She’s even more stunning in real life. I struggled with tying the name tag/key bell, no idea if I did it properly haha. I love that this bag has 3 materials, canvas, EPI leather & vernis leather! The bottom is canvas and the sides are EPI.
> 
> With strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195528
> 
> 
> Without strap
> View attachment 5195529


Wow so gorgeous!  I also love the mix of materials in this pretty bag.  Super congratulations @_vee!


----------



## MiaKing

I can't really show my spectacular purchase because I had to return it. I bought key pouch in empreinte and the stitching was so bad. I think I could do a similar job...


----------



## Love_Couture

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Mine arrived today  would you mind taking a photo of your outside zip? I can’t work out if mine is how it should be ~ because it finishes a bit before the end of the bag, it doesn’t seem to stay all the way closed very well, rather it creeps open just a little bit.



Here is the picture on the outside zip. It zipped completely but as you said it seems to finish a tiny bit before the edge of bag.


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  I love rose ballerine — and this is such a unique bag.  Enjoy


Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## _vee

Bumbles said:


> This bag is gorgeous. I don’t know why people don’t buy it more


I’m surprised that it’s not more popular! Plus it’s easy to find all 3 colours available online..


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow so gorgeous!  I also love the mix of materials in this pretty bag.  Super congratulations @_vee!


Thank you very much @Aliluvlv


----------



## asatoasz

I was in NYC at the beginning of the month and got to see my CA at 5th Ave!! Brought home some fun goodies!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Onthego MM empreinte in turtledove, Wild at Heart empreinte key pouch and Lock it mules in monogram!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Love_Couture said:


> Here is the picture on the outside zip. It zipped completely but as you said it seems to finish a tiny bit before the edge of bag.
> 
> View attachment 5196181


Thank you for taking the time to get the pic! Mine finishes before the end of the bag just like yours (which seems to be “correct” - phew!), but I think my zipper is just ever so slightly uneven (one side is a couple of mm “longer” than the other) so it creeps back just a couple of zipper teeth. I also have a bit of a wrinkle in the leather on one side where the zip is sewn in also. But these really are small things and it is hand made so it just adds a wee bit of character to her .


----------



## Cathindy

asatoasz said:


> I was in NYC at the beginning of the month and got to see my CA at 5th Ave!! Brought home some fun goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196469
> 
> Onthego MM empreinte in turtledove, Wild at Heart empreinte key pouch and Lock it mules in monogram!!



Wow! These are all so beautiful I really love light colored bags!


----------



## asatoasz

Cathindy said:


> Wow! These are all so beautiful I really love light colored bags!


Thank you!  I think this is going to be the perfect color for fall outfits!


----------



## Mandamanda

My new-to-me DE Croissette Chain Wallet purchased from Fashionphile!


----------



## MCBadian07

Finally got a hold of a Miniature Perfume Set!








My faves below!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MCBadian07 said:


> Finally got a hold of a Miniature Perfume Set!
> 
> View attachment 5196882
> View attachment 5196883
> View attachment 5196884
> View attachment 5196885
> View attachment 5196886
> 
> 
> My faves below!
> View attachment 5196887


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Melli12

I am so happy that LV Customer Service helped me to get this pretty Victorine wallet with studs  it‘s sold out and no longer in production they told me. I love the flowers and studs and the pink leather inside


----------



## KathyN115

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5196859
> View attachment 5196860
> 
> My new-to-me DE Croissette Chain Wallet purchased from Fashionphile!


That Chloe bag is beautiful!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

lemondln said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS reverse monogram, decided to keep it as my first monogram bag, took her out for a couple of times, not sure if the monogram is too loud, but I like the peanut butter print  which I always want to have in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5194379
> 
> View attachment 5194391


“Peanut butter print” - I love this! Now I want a peanut butter print bag or SLG!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Melli12 said:


> I am so happy that LV Customer Service helped me to get this pretty Victorine wallet with studs  it‘s sold out and no longer in production they told me. I love the flowers and studs and the pink leather inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197056
> View attachment 5197065


Congratulations! I think this is one of the prettiest SLGs/small wallets ever!


----------



## Gypsygrl

Love_N_Lune said:


> Very nice!!!!


Oh wow, didn't realize they change the fragrances so frequently. How is Spell On You?


----------



## Alexis168

I was just surfing at night and caught this available online. Of course, I jumped on it.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Just received my Nice BB I ordered in August and while the bag is good the outer box and therefore also display box is crushed on one corner. It looks perfect outside of the structure wear I assume is a result of the damage. Took over a month to receive this so don’t want to return unless necessary. Anyone have any insight on weather this will even out over time?


----------



## Gypsygrl

I don't know what's going on with all the double-pics. Sorry!!


----------



## Bumbles

Alexis168 said:


> I was just surfing at night and caught this available online. Of course, I jumped on it.
> 
> View attachment 5197317


Great choice


----------



## MCBadian07

Gypsygrl said:


> Oh wow, didn't realize they change the fragrances so frequently. How is Spell On You?


I like it! Smells sweet and floral


----------



## MCBadian07

Gypsygrl said:


> Just received my Nice BB I ordered in August and while the bag is good the outer box and therefore also display box is crushed on one corner. It looks perfect outside of the structure wear I assume is a result of the damage. Took over a month to receive this so don’t want to return unless necessary. Anyone have any insight on weather this will even out over time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197329
> View attachment 5197330
> View attachment 5197331
> View attachment 5197332
> View attachment 5197333
> View attachment 5197329
> View attachment 5197330
> View attachment 5197331
> View attachment 5197332
> View attachment 5197333


My outer and inner box sometimes arrive damage also but it's more important what's inside. Have you tried stuffing the vanity to even it out with like some towels or tissue paper?


----------



## ncgal71

asatoasz said:


> I was in NYC at the beginning of the month and got to see my CA at 5th Ave!! Brought home some fun goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196469
> 
> Onthego MM empreinte in turtledove, Wild at Heart empreinte key pouch and Lock it mules in monogram!!


Love all your goodies. That key pouch has gotten to me! I really want to find that! So pretty!


----------



## Gypsygrl

MCBadian07 said:


> My outer and inner box sometimes arrive damage also but it's more important what's inside. Have you tried stuffing the vanity to even it out with like some towels or tissue paper?


I just received this today but I will stuff it for a few days and see how it looks turns out. Thank you!


----------



## DivotDiva

Melli12 said:


> I am so happy that LV Customer Service helped me to get this pretty Victorine wallet with studs  it‘s sold out and no longer in production they told me. I love the flowers and studs and the pink leather inside


so pretty!  I bought the card holder.  I liked the Felice but i decided it might be too small for me.  It actually popped up as add to bag recently.  Hope they make more items with this diagonal DE pattern.


----------



## Melli12

DivotDiva said:


> so pretty!  I bought the card holder.  I liked the Felice but i decided it might be too small for me.  It actually popped up as add to bag recently.  Hope they make more items with this diagonal DE pattern.


Yes, a bigger bag than Felicie would be great in that Style. I would buy it immediately  the card holder is also a good choice


----------



## bulabalabibi

Jumper said:


> Do you regret getting Juliette now that Clea has finally arrive? It also just came to my country’s LV online store. I would appreciate a few more card slots and the button is on the outside instead of inside. I like the new Clea layout better than Juliette but Juliette has my DE canvas!



Nah, even though I prefer the look of the empreinte more (when it's new), I don't like how it wears. I've always had canvas or epi wallets that don't soften with use. So have you decided??


----------



## MmeM124

I've been going back and forth but decided to sell my Pallas Clutch (worried about the corner wear long term) and find a good replacement (ideally with a bit more room...)

So, not much bigger but I don't ever have to take my phone case off so that's a win. Introducing my new boîte chapeau couple pm!


----------



## muycaliente

Archlight


----------



## Jumper

bulabalabibi said:


> Nah, even though I prefer the look of the empreinte more (when it's new), I don't like how it wears. I've always had canvas or epi wallets that don't soften with use. So have you decided??


I already own Juliette in DE. I would have to sell it before I get Clea which is too much of a hassle. Like you said canvas would be more durable than Empreinte. I haven’t had Empreinte look enough to see how it would wear. If you don’t mind can you share how’s the wear like for Empreinte?


----------



## _vee

muycaliente said:


> Archlight
> 
> View attachment 5197761


Love these! So gorgeous


----------



## for3v3rz

My 5th Alma BB and this one is in DE. Been using these as my everyday picking, dropping off the kids and appointments run.


----------



## MCBadian07

for3v3rz said:


> My 5th Alma BB and this one is in DE. Been using these as my everyday picking, dropping off the kids and appointments run.
> 
> View attachment 5198218


Wow! I want to see a family photo please !


----------



## fyn72

Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty — you are very lucky to get this special piece!   And what great timing too — Happy Birthday fyn .



fyn72 said:


> Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time
> View attachment 5198307
> View attachment 5198308
> View attachment 5198309
> View attachment 5198310
> View attachment 5198313


----------



## SeattleGal93

Unexpected purchase today! I had pretty much written off the recto verso. I had it in monogram canvas at one time but returned because it was so stiff and hard to use. I went to the mall today and just popped into LV…..well, you all know how that goes, lol. I’m loving this piece in empreinte leather! So soft and smells amazing too.


----------



## MCBadian07

fyn72 said:


> Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time
> View attachment 5198307
> View attachment 5198308
> View attachment 5198309
> View attachment 5198310
> View attachment 5198313


Beautiful piece ! Congrats and Happy early Birthday !


----------



## asatoasz

fyn72 said:


> Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time
> View attachment 5198307
> View attachment 5198308
> View attachment 5198309
> View attachment 5198310
> View attachment 5198313


I love this!  Onthego is quickly becoming my favorite classic style!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time
> View attachment 5198307
> View attachment 5198308
> View attachment 5198309
> View attachment 5198310
> View attachment 5198313


Happy birthday Fyn.. And Congratulations on your new bag..


----------



## balen.girl

My 2nd purchase on September. I am craving for Damier Azur. Just realized I don’t have much. So I start to hunt for it, but seems like impossible to get at the moment. I have tried online and my local store doesn’t have all DA pieces that I want and I can only order Rosalie. After waiting for about one week, here she is.. 


My current DA collection, which I hope will grow.. My SA suggested me to wait for next month, usually near holiday season they will restock. I am in love with DA..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My 2nd purchase on September. I am craving for Damier Azur. Just realized I don’t have much. So I start to hunt for it, but seems like impossible to get at the moment. I have tried online and my local store doesn’t have all DA pieces that I want and I can only order Rosalie. After waiting for about one week, here she is..
> View attachment 5198693
> 
> My current DA collection, which I hope will grow.. My SA suggested me to wait for next month, usually near holiday season they will restock. I am in love with DA..
> View attachment 5198694


What a cute pair of DA! Congrats


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What a cute pair of DA! Congrats


Thank you Bumbles..


----------



## 23adeline

1. Troca pm
	

		
			
		

		
	




2. Capucines BB with this beautiful embroidered karakoram pattern
	

		
			
		

		
	




3. Mansion Slingback pump with ankle chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	



4. strap of petite malle Souple ,at left bottom corner of this pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Moon cake & flowers from LV


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> My 2nd purchase on September. I am craving for Damier Azur. Just realized I don’t have much. So I start to hunt for it, but seems like impossible to get at the moment. I have tried online and my local store doesn’t have all DA pieces that I want and I can only order Rosalie. After waiting for about one week, here she is..
> View attachment 5198693
> 
> My current DA collection, which I hope will grow.. My SA suggested me to wait for next month, usually near holiday season they will restock. I am in love with DA..
> View attachment 5198694


Congrats! The Rosalie is handy.

I dipped my toe in DA with a PA and the cles. Best choices!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> My 2nd purchase on September. I am craving for Damier Azur. Just realized I don’t have much. So I start to hunt for it, but seems like impossible to get at the moment. I have tried online and my local store doesn’t have all DA pieces that I want and I can only order Rosalie. After waiting for about one week, here she is..
> View attachment 5198693
> 
> My current DA collection, which I hope will grow.. My SA suggested me to wait for next month, usually near holiday season they will restock. I am in love with DA..
> View attachment 5198694





Love_N_Lune said:


> Congrats! The Rosalie is handy.
> 
> I dipped my toe in DA with a PA and the cles. Best choices!


Congratulations balen.girl! I have Rosalie in mono and love it. I agree that DA is such a beautiful and refreshing print I’m always thinking about adding more DA to my small collection which includes the PA and cles pochette just like @Love_N_Lune.


----------



## Bubach

My Sac Plat PM. I wanted this bag for ages but it was discontinued and I could not believe when her reintroduced her again.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations balen.girl! I have Rosalie in mono and love it. I agree that DA is such a beautiful and refreshing print I’m always thinking about adding more DA to my small collection which includes the PA and cles pochette just like @Love_N_Lune.


Twinning!!! I too have the Rosalie in monogram


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> Congrats! The Rosalie is handy.
> 
> I dipped my toe in DA with a PA and the cles. Best choices!





Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations balen.girl! I have Rosalie in mono and love it. I agree that DA is such a beautiful and refreshing print I’m always thinking about adding more DA to my small collection which includes the PA and cles pochette just like @Love_N_Lune.





Love_N_Lune said:


> Twinning!!! I too have the Rosalie in monogram


Thank you Aliluvlv and Love_N_Lune. How I wish I can have PA too. Always no stock and SA plus CS both say can’t pre order. Keep stalking in web but seems like impossible. I don’t know how to score PA or MP here. Kicking my self for selling my DA MP long time ago, because that time I was too afraid to use it. But now I am in love with DA.  
Btw.. I also have Rosalie in mono. Yeay…!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

@balen.girl preaching to the choir and I feel the pain.

I thought I didn’t need the mini Pochette in my life, and had countless opportunities…now, I’m like kicking myself.


----------



## Jumper

Wow! Did you really bring everything in the pictures home??!? What a big bundle of goodies!!


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> @balen.girl preaching to the choir and I feel the pain.
> 
> I thought I didn’t need the mini Pochette in my life, and had countless opportunities…now, I’m like kicking myself.


I am trying hard to get DA MP back to my collection, but no hope for now, so I will wait as per my SA’s suggestion. I hope it will really restock near holiday. So you need to get ready too, just in case.. you know what I mean..


----------



## Kaykay15

Obsessed


----------



## bulabalabibi

Jumper said:


> I already own Juliette in DE. I would have to sell it before I get Clea which is too much of a hassle. Like you said canvas would be more durable than Empreinte. I haven’t had Empreinte look enough to see how it would wear. If you don’t mind can you share how’s the wear like for Empreinte?



I luuurrrvveeee empreinte for everything except slgs. The ageing process happens to bags as well but at a much faster rate to wallets just due to wear and tear and how its handled- the edges get rounded, you can start to see imprints of your cards on the exterior, the embossing starts fading etc (makes me sad ). If you routinely rotate your wallets then you would be able to maintain the 'new look' a bit longer... But at the end of the day, personal preference really, some people don't mind a bit of character on their pieces~~


----------



## Jumper

bulabalabibi said:


> I luuurrrvveeee empreinte for everything except slgs. The ageing process happens to bags as well but at a much faster rate to wallets just due to wear and tear and how its handled- the edges get rounded, you can start to see imprints of your cards on the exterior, the embossing starts fading etc (makes me sad ). If you routinely rotate your wallets then you would be able to maintain the 'new look' a bit longer... But at the end of the day, personal preference really, some people don't mind a bit of character on their pieces~~


Thank you for sharing your valuable inputs on wear and use of Empreinte with me. I haven’t had Empreinte for long and leather pieces are more pricy than canvas. I like LV but affordability wise I need to choose carefully pieces that would fit my lifestyle well and my careless personality (I don’t quite baby my bags and can accept slight character but not too much). I think I can accept the fading of the embossing. But I cannot accept imprints of my cards on my precious wallet!!


----------



## Jumper

k8ey said:


> Obsessed


You might have selected the wrong main forum! Hahaha… They are beautiful though. Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## lemondln

MmeM124 said:


> I've been going back and forth but decided to sell my Pallas Clutch (worried about the corner wear long term) and find a good replacement (ideally with a bit more room...)
> 
> So, not much bigger but I don't ever have to take my phone case off so that's a win. Introducing my new boîte chapeau couple pm!
> 
> View attachment 5197769




So cute!! I wonder what fits inside


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Didn’t think I’d be able to get this one! It’s my birthday in a week so made it in time
> View attachment 5198307
> View attachment 5198308
> View attachment 5198309
> View attachment 5198310
> View attachment 5198313


O M G!!! Wow! Congrats hun! What a unicorn!


----------



## kitkat_08

Enjoying my nifty little mini pochette accessoires in this scrumptious bicolore empreinte!


----------



## kadya

Just a small purchase this month - Simply LV Scarf in beige. (It’s funny to me that they call it beige, it reads a nice muted pink in person!) 
Was stopping in to pick up a bag I ordered that I ended up not liking - Twist mini, could barely fit my phone and a zippy coin lol - but I spotted this and had to try it on.


----------



## MmeM124

lemondln said:


> So cute!! I wonder what fits inside


I can post later in that thread


----------



## Bumbles

kitkat_08 said:


> View attachment 5200117
> 
> 
> Enjoying my nifty little mini pochette accessoires in this scrumptious bicolore empreinte!


What a gorgeous picture! It’s stunning!     I already have 3 mp (non empreinte) and said to myself I don’t need another one but after seeing your pic I want one too!!


----------



## boyoverboard

kitkat_08 said:


> View attachment 5200117
> 
> 
> Enjoying my nifty little mini pochette accessoires in this scrumptious bicolore empreinte!


Stunning!


----------



## luvprada

New wallet! Just love it!


----------



## jane

kitkat_08 said:


> View attachment 5200117
> 
> 
> Enjoying my nifty little mini pochette accessoires in this scrumptious bicolore empreinte!



What a gorgeous photo to show off the lovely grain of the leather!! I love mine too, so glad I got one.


----------



## jane

kadya said:


> Just a small purchase this month - Simply LV Scarf in beige. (It’s funny to me that they call it beige, it reads a nice muted pink in person!)
> Was stopping in to pick up a bag I ordered that I ended up not liking - Twist mini, could barely fit my phone and a zippy coin lol - but I spotted this and had to try it on.
> 
> View attachment 5200191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200192



Wow this is gorgeous! Might need to add to my wish list....


----------



## jane

luvprada said:


> New wallet! Just love it!
> 
> View attachment 5200835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200836



What is this called? Reminds me of the coin card holder but has more features!!


----------



## luvprada

CARD HOLDER RECTO VERSO


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> O M G!!! Wow! Congrats hun! What a unicorn!


Thank you @MarryMeLV_Now


----------



## EJsMommy1

Khaki MP ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

I still couldn’t believe this cool bag is mine !  This is the first keepall xs that I want 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I called CS to order this last December , after I found out the info from here of course  
At that time I didn’t know my superhero CS yet. The CS put the order in my account but there wasn’t any pieces coming to my country, in Feb , that order in my account was automatically disappeared.
Then I contacted my CA , she said if I want to order from physical store, they have to collect full payment . So I made full payment in Feb or Mar. After waited for a few months, my CA told me there won’t be any stock coming in and they refunded me.
I then pestered my superhero CS to try , lately I don’t see this bag in LV website anymore , so I thought I would never get it. When I saw the email from LV regarding the stock allocation for me on Sunday, I couldn’t believe my own eyes 
My superhero CS said he pulled some strings to get it for me .
I’m very happy that I have every keepall xs that I like in my collection now


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I still couldn’t believe this cool bag is mine !  This is the first keepall xs that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202609
> View attachment 5202610
> View attachment 5202611
> 
> 
> I called CS to order this last December , after I found out the info from here of course
> At that time I didn’t know my superhero CS yet. The CS put the order in my account but there wasn’t any pieces coming to my country, in Feb , that order in my account was automatically disappeared.
> Then I contacted my CA , she said if I want to order from physical store, they have to collect full payment . So I made full payment in Feb or Mar. After waited for a few months, my CA told me there won’t be any stock coming in and they refunded me.
> I then pestered my superhero CS to try , lately I don’t see this bag in LV website anymore , so I thought I would never get it. When I saw the email from LV regarding the stock allocation for me on Sunday, I couldn’t believe my own eyes
> My superhero CS said he pulled some strings to get it for me .
> I’m very happy that I have every keepall xs that I like in my collection now


What an amazing CS you have! So glad you can add this beauty to your growing keepall xs collection.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> What an amazing CS you have! So glad you can add this beauty to your growing keepall xs collection.


 
Yes he is, that’s why I named him superhero CS
Now he has 2 more missions pending


----------



## Grande Latte

Bubach said:


> My Sac Plat PM. I wanted this bag for ages but it was discontinued and I could not believe when her reintroduced her again.
> 
> View attachment 5199132


NO WAY. This is my all time favorite style and I too thought it would NEVER come back. I'm so happy I saw your post!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

23adeline said:


> I still couldn’t believe this cool bag is mine !  This is the first keepall xs that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202609
> View attachment 5202610
> View attachment 5202611
> 
> 
> I called CS to order this last December , after I found out the info from here of course
> At that time I didn’t know my superhero CS yet. The CS put the order in my account but there wasn’t any pieces coming to my country, in Feb , that order in my account was automatically disappeared.
> Then I contacted my CA , she said if I want to order from physical store, they have to collect full payment . So I made full payment in Feb or Mar. After waited for a few months, my CA told me there won’t be any stock coming in and they refunded me.
> I then pestered my superhero CS to try , lately I don’t see this bag in LV website anymore , so I thought I would never get it. When I saw the email from LV regarding the stock allocation for me on Sunday, I couldn’t believe my own eyes
> My superhero CS said he pulled some strings to get it for me .
> I’m very happy that I have every keepall xs that I like in my collection now


Congrats!! Your CS is amazing!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I still couldn’t believe this cool bag is mine !  This is the first keepall xs that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202609
> View attachment 5202610
> View attachment 5202611
> 
> 
> I called CS to order this last December , after I found out the info from here of course
> At that time I didn’t know my superhero CS yet. The CS put the order in my account but there wasn’t any pieces coming to my country, in Feb , that order in my account was automatically disappeared.
> Then I contacted my CA , she said if I want to order from physical store, they have to collect full payment . So I made full payment in Feb or Mar. After waited for a few months, my CA told me there won’t be any stock coming in and they refunded me.
> I then pestered my superhero CS to try , lately I don’t see this bag in LV website anymore , so I thought I would never get it. When I saw the email from LV regarding the stock allocation for me on Sunday, I couldn’t believe my own eyes
> My superhero CS said he pulled some strings to get it for me .
> I’m very happy that I have every keepall xs that I like in my collection now


It is so cute and gorgeous. This one is my favourite with the navy blue one


----------



## TinyB

I was excited for this bag to arrive today. Sadly, it'll be going back. 

It arrived in an used condition! I can't fully capture all the signs of wear in pictures. The leather was cracked/torn and discolored around the d rings and corners . And the larger pochette was covered in some kind of black specks all over it. I fortunately managed to get most off. There is still a bit of the black stuff left as shown in the last picture.

It's truly disappointing


----------



## _vee

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5202944
> View attachment 5202945
> View attachment 5202946
> 
> 
> I was excited for this bag to arrive today. Sadly, it'll be going back.
> 
> It arrived in an used condition! I can't fully capture all the signs of wear in pictures. The leather was cracked/torn and discolored around the d rings and corners . And the larger pochette was covered in some kind of black specks all over it. I fortunately managed to get most off. There is still a bit of the black stuff left as shown in the last picture.
> 
> It's truly disappointing


That is soo disappointing!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Finally!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I received my first pre-loved purchase today - from Fashionphile. I am totally terrified by the pre-loved market and the chances of purchasing a fake. I purchased this to clip to my Boulogne strap. I chose one with the black interior so I was less scared to use it for keys and coins, it is MIF, and it’s condition is as it was described on the website - so yay! But the stitching around the pouch varies as to how far away from the edge it is…it doesn’t bother me per se - I am just hoping it is not a fake! 

What do you all do regarding re-authentication of items purchased through reputable resellers - yay or nay? Or does it depend how expensive the item you purchased is?


----------



## TinyB

_vee said:


> That is soo disappointing!


I was happy that I got most of the black stuff off until I discovered about the wear and tear of the bag haha. As I was packing it up for the return, I noticed the leather strap was also scuffed quite badly. 

Thankfully, my new YSL puffer mini also arrived today and I've been having so much fun figuring out different strap lengths


----------



## balen.girl

My 3rd in September..


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> It is so cute and gorgeous. This one is my favourite with the navy blue one





MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats!! Your CS is amazing!


Thanks ! 
Yes he is my superhero


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> My 3rd in September..
> View attachment 5203253


Congrats! You are the first person here who received Christmas Animations 
I think the colours are richer in real , love it ! My CS said they will only send mine out on launching day ..


----------



## for3v3rz

MCBadian07 said:


> Wow! I want to see a family photo please !



I miscounted, is actually 6 Alma BBs since I have the Epi Noir left at my vacation home. So here are a family picture of the 5.


----------



## MCBadian07

for3v3rz said:


> I miscounted, is actually 6 Alma BBs since I have the Epi Noir left at my vacation home. So here are a family picture of the 5.


So gorgeous! Thank you for sharing   
I love that Vernis! You don't see those as much these days. Enjoy in good health love!


----------



## for3v3rz

MCBadian07 said:


> So gorgeous! Thank you for sharing
> I love that Vernis! You don't see those as much these days. Enjoy in good health love!



The Vernis is my fav. I ordered it on through my online CA on the LV website few weeks ago and it took less than a week when it was available to ship. I am glad they still produce this color.


----------



## Loulou1234

This finally came last week for my birthday!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My Boulogne is finally with me!


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Congrats! You are the first person here who received Christmas Animations
> I think the colours are richer in real , love it ! My CS said they will only send mine out on launching day ..


Thank you Adeline. I am very surprised to have it so soon. But no worries, you will have yours soon.


----------



## balen.girl

Mad_la_mans said:


> My Boulogne is finally with me!


Congratulations. This is my favorite bag for now.


----------



## missconvy

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I received my first pre-loved purchase today - from Fashionphile. I am totally terrified by the pre-loved market and the chances of purchasing a fake. I purchased this to clip to my Boulogne strap. I chose one with the black interior so I was less scared to use it for keys and coins, it is MIF, and it’s condition is as it was described on the website - so yay! But the stitching around the pouch varies as to how far away from the edge it is…it doesn’t bother me per se - I am just hoping it is not a fake!
> 
> What do you all do regarding re-authentication of items purchased through reputable resellers - yay or nay? Or does it depend how expensive the item you purchased is?
> 
> View attachment 5203082


I usually ask the lovely ladies on tpf to authenticate it. There’s a thread for it and you'll want to read the rules first. Fashionphile has a lifetime authenticity guarantee so that’s nice.


----------



## for3v3rz

The 2022 agenda refills are here.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Unexpected find! Didn’t even consider getting anything from the Fornasetti collection but when I saw a lady carrying it at a local Whole Foods, it caught my eye! So lucky u was able to find one! Love it!


----------



## MCBadian07

BettyLouboo said:


> Unexpected find! Didn’t even consider getting anything from the Fornasetti collection but when I saw a lady carrying it at a local Whole Foods, it caught my eye! So lucky u was able to find one! Love it!


Omg super lucky!! I saw someone post on tpf their preorder was canceled for this bag I think in the US - not sure.


----------



## jane

This is a September purchase... But an unknown ETA! My LV Heritage Speedy B 30, maybe it will arrive in November at the earliest? I'm so excited. This will most likely complete my speedy collection.


----------



## WinSailor

Heading back to the office, so I need a new “work bag”  and Odeon MM as an easy weekend casual bag.


----------



## Bumbles

WinSailor said:


> Heading back to the office, so I need a new “work bag”  and Odeon MM as an easy weekend casual bag.
> View attachment 5204454


What a lovely treat! Congrats


----------



## _vee

for3v3rz said:


> I miscounted, is actually 6 Alma BBs since I have the Epi Noir left at my vacation home. So here are a family picture of the 5.


Beautiful collection love the Vernis.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

missconvy said:


> I usually ask the lovely ladies on tpf to authenticate it. There’s a thread for it and you'll want to read the rules first. Fashionphile has a lifetime authenticity guarantee so that’s nice.


That‘s a good idea - I might just do that. Thank you!


----------



## beautycase

BettyLouboo said:


> Unexpected find! Didn’t even consider getting anything from the Fornasetti collection but when I saw a lady carrying it at a local Whole Foods, it caught my eye! So lucky u was able to find one! Love it!


That’s a very rare bag to see someone carrying this is unbelievable! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## beautycase

for3v3rz said:


> I miscounted, is actually 6 Alma BBs since I have the Epi Noir left at my vacation home. So here are a family picture of the 5.


Wow! Those are some almas


----------



## vivianwynn

Keepall xs ft. Rem (for those who watch anime)


----------



## pixiestyx00

I’ve always wanted a hat box but for some reason it kept falling to the bottom of my wishlist. I finally pulled the trigger and after waiting months for the piece and then another few months for it to be sent to the artist for painting, it’s finally here!

I could not be happier!


----------



## peapodstems

I don’t post often, but just wanted to share that I ordered the new Prelaunch Empreinte key pouch yesterday and it arrived today. The color is closer to a metallic/iridescent blue gray rather than navy. I ❤️ it.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

peapodstems said:


> I don’t post often, but just wanted to share that I ordered the new Prelaunch Empreinte key pouch yesterday and it arrived today. The color is closer to a metallic/iridescent blue gray rather than navy. I ❤ it.
> View attachment 5205073


Your vernis cles is so pretty!


----------



## litoxcici

After a little hiccup from the LV website (accidentally ordered this bag 4 times ), she is here!


----------



## dr3amimxage

peapodstems said:


> I don’t post often, but just wanted to share that I ordered the new Prelaunch Empreinte key pouch yesterday and it arrived today. The color is closer to a metallic/iridescent blue gray rather than navy. I ❤️ it.
> View attachment 5205073



Twin!!  I was also lucky enough to catch the key pouch online yesterday morning and can’t believed it arrived today.

Also ordered the zippy coin purse for my friend’s birthday.

Both are made in France!!


----------



## MCBadian07

litoxcici said:


> View attachment 5205138
> 
> After a little hiccup from the LV website (accidentally ordered this bag 4 times ), she is here!


She is gorgeous !!
Were you able to cancel your other 3 orders??


----------



## litoxcici

MCBadian07 said:


> She is gorgeous !!
> Were you able to cancel your other 3 orders??


Haha, no, the cancellation didn’t go through so all 4 was shipped to the store so I had to do a return for 3 of them.


----------



## Bumbles

peapodstems said:


> I don’t post often, but just wanted to share that I ordered the new Prelaunch Empreinte key pouch yesterday and it arrived today. The color is closer to a metallic/iridescent blue gray rather than navy. I ❤ it.
> View attachment 5205073


It’s such a gorgeous shade of blue grey and arrived so fast! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

dr3amimxage said:


> Twin!!  I was also lucky enough to catch the key pouch online yesterday morning and can’t believed it arrived today.
> 
> Also ordered the zippy coin purse for my friend’s birthday.
> 
> Both are made in France!!


Nice! The delivery person sure was fast. Great service


----------



## TangerineKandy

Had this piece years ago and sold it. Happy to have it back in my collection!


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up Heures d'Absence today. It was between this and Spell on You. Usually I would have gone with the more floral SoY - but I liked the floral combined with sandlewood in HD'A. My fragrance collection feels complete.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I still couldn’t believe this cool bag is mine !  This is the first keepall xs that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202609
> View attachment 5202610
> View attachment 5202611
> 
> 
> I called CS to order this last December , after I found out the info from here of course
> At that time I didn’t know my superhero CS yet. The CS put the order in my account but there wasn’t any pieces coming to my country, in Feb , that order in my account was automatically disappeared.
> Then I contacted my CA , she said if I want to order from physical store, they have to collect full payment . So I made full payment in Feb or Mar. After waited for a few months, my CA told me there won’t be any stock coming in and they refunded me.
> I then pestered my superhero CS to try , lately I don’t see this bag in LV website anymore , so I thought I would never get it. When I saw the email from LV regarding the stock allocation for me on Sunday, I couldn’t believe my own eyes
> My superhero CS said he pulled some strings to get it for me .
> I’m very happy that I have every keepall xs that I like in my collection now


Wowwwww he is a superhero CS! Sometimes I ask them about something from the first giant collection in 2019 lol they laugh at me. I was like are u sure there’s not one hiding somewhere haha. If there is one hiding in the back. Would it show in their phone/tablet inventory?


----------



## bbkctpf

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5202944
> View attachment 5202945
> View attachment 5202946
> 
> 
> I was excited for this bag to arrive today. Sadly, it'll be going back.
> 
> It arrived in an used condition! I can't fully capture all the signs of wear in pictures. The leather was cracked/torn and discolored around the d rings and corners . And the larger pochette was covered in some kind of black specks all over it. I fortunately managed to get most off. There is still a bit of the black stuff left as shown in the last picture.
> 
> It's truly disappointing


I’m sorry this happened to you!  Can I ask how did u get some of the black stuff off? I find light empriente leather picks up a lot of color transfer. Even tho it’s not from jeans. (Jersey knit dress)


----------



## TinyB

bbkctpf said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you!  Can I ask how did u get some of the black stuff off? I find light empriente leather picks up a lot of color transfer. Even tho it’s not from jeans. (Jersey knit dress)


I just rub my finger gently on the leather and I think the natural oil from the skin helps. It's hard to get those that stuck in the edges though. The black stuff from the bag was also from some sort of knit, I think.

I saw a YouTube video where someone uses a normal soap to get color transfer from the bag. I think it works only if the color hasn't settled in


----------



## Keisonrocks

I purchased the Pochette Metis in empreinte noir about a week ago and I'm loving it.


----------



## _vee

pixiestyx00 said:


> I’ve always wanted a hat box but for some reason it kept falling to the bottom of my wishlist. I finally pulled the trigger and after waiting months for the piece and then another few months for it to be sent to the artist for painting, it’s finally here!
> 
> I could not be happier!
> View attachment 5205045


Omg this is soo adorable


----------



## NWGal

litoxcici said:


> After a little hiccup from the LV website (accidentally ordered this bag 4 times ), she is here!



I immediately went to the LV website to order this once I saw your post!  Does it have feet on the bottom?


----------



## pixiestyx00

_vee said:


> Omg this is soo adorable


Thanks so much. Hopefully the subject won’t notice she’s been immortalized in LV   She doesn’t need more Shiba-tude!


----------



## bbkctpf

TinyB said:


> I just rub my finger gently on the leather and I think the natural oil from the skin helps. It's hard to get those that stuck in the edges though. The black stuff from the bag was also from some sort of knit, I think.
> 
> I saw a YouTube video where someone uses a normal soap to get color transfer from the bag. I think it works only if the color hasn't settled in


Sweet thanks for the tip!! I’ll give it a try


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Was in Austria over the weekend and went to my favorite store - now I’m ready for autumn to come


----------



## germanshepard

Picked this for my husband and he loves it


----------



## danna_b

litoxcici said:


> View attachment 5205138
> 
> After a little hiccup from the LV website (accidentally ordered this bag 4 times ), she is here!


I'm thinking about getting this bag! Its gorgeous! Could you please post more pics? And some modeling shots? Thanks a lot!


----------



## litoxcici

NWGal said:


> I immediately went to the LV website to order this once I saw your post!  Does it have feet on the bottom?


It doesn't have feet.  And the bottom is typical speedy structure, as in it will sag once you put things in unless you have a bag organizer.  I'm actually debating if I want to keep it or not . The bag is gorgeous and the leather is buttery soft but I can't get over the saggy bottom.


----------



## litoxcici

danna_b said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bag! Its gorgeous! Could you please post more pics? And some modeling shots? Thanks a lot!


I’m not the best at taking mod shots so hopefully these will help.  The shoulder strap is adjustable so it can probably be a cross body bag.  I’m 5’2 for reference.


----------



## TinyB

litoxcici said:


> It doesn't have feet.  And the bottom is typical speedy structure, as in it will sag once you put things in unless you have a bag organizer.  I'm actually debating if I want to keep it or not . The bag is gorgeous and the leather is buttery soft but I can't get over the saggy bottom.


Have you tried a bag shaper? It will keep your bag from having a saggy bottom. For example:





__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## NWGal

litoxcici said:


> It doesn't have feet.  And the bottom is typical speedy structure, as in it will sag once you put things in unless you have a bag organizer.  I'm actually debating if I want to keep it or not . The bag is gorgeous and the leather is buttery soft but I can't get over the saggy bottom.


Thank you for your reply and the mod shots!  Have you considered a bag organizer to combat the sag? 

I do wish the zipper pulls had leather on them but for me, the bigger opening is what I really wanted.  I recently purchased the mono speedy b 25 and even though everyone talked about the small opening I thought I could manage with it.  It's too much of a hassle so I'll be selling it. I'm excited about this one!


----------



## baninny

I FINALLY got my hands on this beauty! Been stalking for forever.

Called CS and they said there was one in Manhasset and I immediately took a 1.5 hour trek over there. It’s perfect!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My purchases this month:




And the one I stalked the most:


----------



## Cathindy

I can't believe this happened! A month ago I politely mentioned to my SA that I was looking for a PA but understood that it is almost impossible to get and there must be customers waiting for a longer time then me. But he would watch out for me he said. Last Friday I received a message that a PA had arrived in store and whether I was still interested  YES OFCOURSE I WAS  Today I finally had time to stop by the store to pick her up. She is MIF and even more beautiful than I expected. Another SA even came over to say I was really lucky. I am really so happy with it! My small bag heart really adores her


----------



## litoxcici

TinyB said:


> Have you tried a bag shaper? It will keep your bag from having a saggy bottom. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


This is a good idea.  I will look into it.  Thanks!


----------



## litoxcici

NWGal said:


> Thank you for your reply and the mod shots!  Have you considered a bag organizer to combat the sag?
> 
> I do wish the zipper pulls had leather on them but for me, the bigger opening is what I really wanted.  I recently purchased the mono speedy b 25 and even though everyone talked about the small opening I thought I could manage with it.  It's too much of a hassle so I'll be selling it. I'm excited about this one!


I was debating about a bag organizer but didn't want it to take up real estate in the bag but someone suggested bag shaper so I will probably get that and give it a try.


----------



## elzi

Just the large pochette from the MP. I've already had the strap for a while. Love wearing it on its own!


----------



## Hammerice22

I couldn't decide which one to buy, but I'm pleased with this one and can't wait to style it.


----------



## Kodi325

dr3amimxage said:


> Twin!!  I was also lucky enough to catch the key pouch online yesterday morning and can’t believed it arrived today.
> 
> Also ordered the zippy coin purse for my friend’s birthday.
> 
> Both are made in France!!



i love it, i just worry this style will lose it's monogram from use so quickly. 

Kodi-


----------



## chiquitapet

Amazing purchases everyone!  I got my first epi bag for our wedding anniversary 2 weeks ago and couldn't pass up the beautiful bandeau as well. 
 I'm obsessed with neverfulls 



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## brnicutie

My CA called me to pick up my heart bag today. It came with the 200th birthday shopping bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

chiquitapet said:


> Amazing purchases everyone!  I got my first epi bag for our wedding anniversary 2 weeks ago and couldn't pass up the beautiful bandeau as well.
> I'm obsessed with neverfulls
> 
> View attachment 5208365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Happy Anniversary   Love your new Neverfull!


brnicutie said:


> My CA called me to pick up my heart bag today. It came with the 200th birthday shopping bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208372
> View attachment 5208373


2 special items! Love the heart bag   cool shopping bag!


----------



## chiquitapet

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Anniversary   Love your new Neverfull!
> 
> 2 special items! Love the heart bag   cool shopping bag!



Thank you MeepMeep!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Anniversary   Love your new Neverfull!
> 
> 2 special items! Love the heart bag   cool shopping bag!


Thank you MeepMeep! It felt like I waited forever for this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

My Xmas animations items have not arrived BUT this Speedy 20 is here! 
It just arrived at LV store and my CA got the permission from her manager to sell it to me. Since it’s exclusive online pre-launch , the stores are supposed to start selling them from Oct 1st onwards. 
The metallic blue is very beautiful in real .


----------



## Croker

23adeline said:


> My Xmas animations items have not arrived BUT this Speedy 20 is here!
> It just arrived at LV store and my CA got the permission from her manager to sell it to me. Since it’s exclusive online pre-launch , the stores are supposed to start selling them from Oct 1st onwards.
> The metallic blue is very beautiful in real .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208455
> View attachment 5208456


What do you think of the navy colour and what does the leather feel like - i'm trying to decide if too "pearly" for me(i'd order the PM but i believe its made with same leather).


----------



## 23adeline

Croker said:


> What do you think of the navy colour and what does the leather feel like - i'm trying to decide if too "pearly" for me(i'd order the PM but i believe its made with same leather).


When I first saw it, I thought my CA took the black colour for me, under the LV store’s lighting, it looks dark. The leather is just like the normal empreinte texture but in metallic colour, not too pearly .
This is under my house lighting


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> My CA called me to pick up my heart bag today. It came with the 200th birthday shopping bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208372
> View attachment 5208373


This is truely a gorgeous unicorn!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> When I first saw it, I thought my CA took the black colour for me, under the LV store’s lighting, it looks dark. The leather is just like the normal empreinte texture but in metallic colour, not too pearly .
> This is under my house lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208478
> View attachment 5208479


Congrats! It’s stunning


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> This is truely a gorgeous unicorn!


Thanks Bumbles!


----------



## 23adeline

For size comparison between 
Speedy 20 , Speedy BB & Nano .
*Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20


----------



## WinSailor

chiquitapet said:


> Amazing purchases everyone!  I got my first epi bag for our wedding anniversary 2 weeks ago and couldn't pass up the beautiful bandeau as well.
> I'm obsessed with neverfulls
> 
> View attachment 5208365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Happy Anniversary! Love epi NF and the bandeau is nice pop of color!


----------



## Roz2019

23adeline said:


> When I first saw it, I thought my CA took the black colour for me, under the LV store’s lighting, it looks dark. The leather is just like the normal empreinte texture but in metallic colour, not too pearly .
> This is under my house lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208478
> View attachment 5208479


Stunning! Where is it made and is the strap long enough for crossbody comfortably? Thanks


----------



## germanshepard

Wanted to check the Empreinte Zoe wallet in Tourterelle. Walked away with Lockme mini wallet instead.


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> For size comparison between
> Speedy 20 , Speedy BB & Nano .
> *Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208492
> View attachment 5208491
> View attachment 5208493



 wow! Just nice. I just went to boutique to try out the size on myself as I been debating if to get the leather version or the monogram version. This size is perfect and just what I am looking in the perfect version and this time, the opening is much easier to open up and for our hands to reach inside.  I been holding back speedy ink, speedy 22 due to lambskin (hope I am correct).

The blue is metallic blue and very stunning as I am expecting color is more to navy color.  It leans more casual look and matchy to my casual sporty outfit. They happen to have a black color for me to view as that has been holded by another customer.  I am sticking to black color as been wanting to add a perfect size speedy in noir.  As they do not have stock for black, I placed deposit for the black instead. Should be receiving it in 2 more days or next week. So my last purchase of September. The color is more matte though I wish it is metallic black sheen with silver hardware. Heard the waitlist for monogram with the beige/black strap is very long but I have to stick to one for now. For those keen, do check with your CA

I just learnt today from my CA that there will be price increase on Friday 1 October. 
Been eyeing the capucines and cannot decide between bb size or mini. Somehow I find that bb size seems big on me and looks formal but mini look nice on me but an hardly hold much and I already have few mini bags already.  Any advice? I left a day to think and ponder.


----------



## Croker

23adeline said:


> When I first saw it, I thought my CA took the black colour for me, under the LV store’s lighting, it looks dark. The leather is just like the normal empreinte texture but in metallic colour, not too pearly .
> This is under my house lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208478
> View attachment 5208479


Thank you - looks lovely.


----------



## MCBadian07

Christmas (and birthday - 2 weeks away) came early !!  
I was so terrified the stitching on the RCP would be wonky but it turned out pretty good so she's a keeper! The Japan RCP and MPA are MIF. Elizabeth Pouch Made in Spain. Surprised to see date codes for these 













And she's chillin on my desk.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> wow! Just nice. I just went to boutique to try out the size on myself as I been debating if to get the leather version or the monogram version. This size is perfect and just what I am looking in the perfect version and this time, the opening is much easier to open up and for our hands to reach inside.  I been holding back speedy ink, speedy 22 due to lambskin (hope I am correct).
> 
> The blue is metallic blue and very stunning as I am expecting color is more to navy color.  It leans more casual look and matchy to my casual sporty outfit. They happen to have a black color for me to view as that has been holded by another customer.  I am sticking to black color as been wanting to add a perfect size speedy in noir.  As they do not have stock for black, I placed deposit for the black instead. Should be receiving it in 2 more days or next week. So my last purchase of September. The color is more matte though I wish it is metallic black sheen with silver hardware. Heard the waitlist for monogram with the beige/black strap is very long but I have to stick to one for now. For those keen, do check with your CA
> 
> I just learnt today from my CA that there will be price increase on Friday 1 October.
> Been eyeing the capucines and cannot decide between bb size or mini. Somehow I find that bb size seems big on me and looks formal but mini look nice on me but an hardly hold much and I already have few mini bags already.  Any advice? I left a day to think and ponder.


I think Capucines Mini will look better on you since you are petite  , but make sure you check the strap length, some of the straps are non adjustable and it would be too long for you. . Are you looking at black Capucines?


----------



## 23adeline

Roz2019 said:


> Stunning! Where is it made and is the strap long enough for crossbody comfortably? Thanks


Mine is made in Spain, this is the maximum length and I’m 5’7” /170cm , crossbody will be exactly on my waist level


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> For size comparison between
> Speedy 20 , Speedy BB & Nano .
> *Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208492
> View attachment 5208491
> View attachment 5208493


 Thank you for the comparison photos! Very helpful  


MCBadian07 said:


> Christmas (and birthday - 2 weeks away) came early !!
> I was so terrified the stitching on the RCP would be wonky but it turned out pretty good so she's a keeper! The Japan RCP and MPA are MIF. Elizabeth Pouch Made in Spain. Surprised to see date codes for these
> 
> View attachment 5208740
> View attachment 5208741
> View attachment 5208742
> View attachment 5208743
> View attachment 5208744
> View attachment 5208745
> View attachment 5208746
> View attachment 5208747
> View attachment 5208748
> View attachment 5208749
> 
> 
> And she's chillin on my desk.
> 
> View attachment 5208750


 Great desk sign!!!!! I need that. Love love all your XMAS pieces and so excited they have date codes YAY!


----------



## MCBadian07

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you for the comparison photos! Very helpful
> Great desk sign!!!!! I need that. Love love all your XMAS pieces and so excited they have date codes YAY!


Ahhaha thank you so much!! Working from home during COVID has been a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Roz2019

23adeline said:


> Mine is made in Spain, this is the maximum length and I’m 5’7” /170cm , crossbody will be exactly on my waist level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208771


Thank you for your information


----------



## DesertDogs

I was able to order these online last Friday when they were released. Love the color, it's much better in person than the pictures depict.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Been on my wishlist for the last few years and decided to go for it!


----------



## pixiestyx00

This was part of the men’s SS21 collection, but was only available during that season as a special order so it took about 8 months but I finally picked up this stunning Keepall. If you’ve seen my posts, you’ve seen I’m a sucker for the birds and reptiles lol. The color on this is just amazing!


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> This was part of the men’s SS21 collection, but was only available during that season as a special order so it took about 8 months but I finally picked up this stunning Keepall. If you’ve seen my posts, you’ve seen I’m a sucker for the birds and reptiles lol. The color on this is just amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5208983
> 
> View attachment 5208984


You are the most patient person ever!!   
I couldn't wait 12 weeks for my preorder that wasn't even a MTO and you waited 8 months ! Damnnn it's beautiful tho! Enjoy !


----------



## pixiestyx00

MCBadian07 said:


> You are the most patient person ever!!
> I couldn't wait 12 weeks for my preorder that wasn't even a MTO and you waited 8 months ! Damnnn it's beautiful tho! Enjoy !


Haha I just fool myself into thinking it’s free by the time I actually pick it up. This one was actually pretty quick. I “bought” a sunglasses trunk in March or April I think that won’t be ready until the end of 2022  I keep getting shown these amazing pieces that haven’t been made yet, it’s quite frustrating but I’ve learned a zen like patience from that other orange store lol.


----------



## geenebeene

My Speedy 20 in Empreinte finally came! I contemplated between this and the iridescent navy blue but decided on black bc you just can't go wrong with black. This will be my travel companion for sure. She's small enough yet holds so much. I was hoping for a made in France or Spain piece but mine is made here in the US.  I'm just thankful that I was able to add her to my  family. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GAN

GAN said:


> wow! Just nice. I just went to boutique to try out the size on myself as I been debating if to get the leather version or the monogram version. This size is perfect and just what I am looking in the perfect version and this time, the opening is much easier to open up and for our hands to reach inside.  I been holding back speedy ink, speedy 22 due to lambskin (hope I am correct).
> 
> The blue is metallic blue and very stunning as I am expecting color is more to navy color.  It leans more casual look and matchy to my casual sporty outfit. They happen to have a black color for me to view as that has been holded by another customer.  I am sticking to black color as been wanting to add a perfect size speedy in noir.  As they do not have stock for black, I placed deposit for the black instead. Should be receiving it in 2 more days or next week. So my last purchase of September. The color is more matte though I wish it is metallic black sheen with silver hardware. Heard the waitlist for monogram with the beige/black strap is very long but I have to stick to one for now. For those keen, do check with your CA
> 
> I just learnt today from my CA that there will be price increase on Friday 1 October.
> Been eyeing the capucines and cannot decide between bb size or mini. Somehow I find that bb size seems big on me and looks formal but mini look nice on me but an hardly hold much and I already have few mini bags already.  Any advice? I left a day to think and ponder.
> [/QUOT





23adeline said:


> I think Capucines Mini will look better on you since you are petite  , but make sure you check the strap length, some of the straps are non adjustable and it would be too long for you. . Are you looking at black Capucines?


Thank you 
The strap on the mini is the thick strap same as bb as well and non adjustable. It is considered long on me unless I have to keep wearing it crossbody.  I am told that certain bb style has thin strap and maybe that can be adjust.  Looking for black, neutral color like taupe or grey.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Thank you
> The strap on the mini is the thick strap same as bb as well and non adjustable. It is considered long on me unless I have to keep wearing it crossbody.  I am told that certain bb style has thin strap and maybe that can be adjust.  Looking for black, neutral color like taupe or grey.


My last Capucines that comes with adjustable strap is the emerald abalone shell, after that mostly come with thick non adjustable strap.
Hope you get what you want today , good luck


----------



## ilovelions8

my new cuties! And first Christmas animation items!


----------



## 23adeline

Vuitton’s White Glove Service just delivered my Panda bag charm 
This is like ‘last in first out’! This bag charm is the last items that I ordered !
Don’t tell me this gentleman in LV uniform suits would come here another 3 more times for my other 3 items.



The blue colour is nice, I’m going to let them put my initial there.


----------



## balen.girl

My repurchase before price increase.. 
Was hoping for mono because I have graceful DE which I think similar, but mono NF seems like unicorn bag now. Always out of stock. Anyway I am fine with DE, as long as I bring back neverfull to my collection.  


Here is my small DE family, which I don’t wish to grow. Honestly I am a mono girl.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My repurchase before price increase..
> Was hoping for mono because I have graceful DE which I think similar, but mono NF seems like unicorn bag now. Always out of stock. Anyway I am fine with DE, as long as I bring back neverfull to my collection.
> View attachment 5209491
> 
> Here is my small DE family, which I don’t wish to grow. Honestly I am a mono girl.
> View attachment 5209492


Congrats @balen.girl you have been very busy shopping this month!    Online or in store? No need to beg so shopping experience is better right?! That’s the way it should be. So happy for you hun. So many gorgeous pieces you have. You should post a family pic so we can see all your goodies!!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats @balen.girl you have been very busy shopping this month!    Online or in store? No need to beg so shopping experience is better right?! That’s the way it should be. So happy for you hun. So many gorgeous pieces you have. You should post a family pic so we can see all your goodies!!


This one is walk in. But honestly I am not so happy with it. Have issues on my MP Japan order. Long story, in short they allocate wrong MP and no more Japan MP for me. But yeah, need to be grateful that I bring back NF to my collection before PI.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> This one is walk in. But honestly I am not so happy with it. Have issues on my MP Japan order. Long story, in short they allocate wrong MP and no more Japan MP for me. But yeah, need to be grateful that I bring back NF to my collection before PI.


Oh no??? Can they get you another one?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Oh no??? Can they get you another one?


No more stock.. If I check stock from web, still showing stock, but they said all allocated, which is not fair because it’s their fault. My order is clear, I have proof.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> No more stock.. If I check stock from web, still showing stock, but they said all allocated, which is not fair because it’s their fault. My order is clear, I have proof.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Aliluvlv

geenebeene said:


> My Speedy 20 in Empreinte finally came! I contemplated between this and the iridescent navy blue but decided on black bc you just can't go wrong with black. This will be my travel companion for sure. She's small enough yet holds so much. I was hoping for a made in France or Spain piece but mine is made here in the US.  I'm just thankful that I was able to add her to my  family. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5209088


Wow that's gorgeous and love your bag charm too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5209335
> View attachment 5209336
> 
> my new cuties! And first Christmas animation items!


Super congratulations!  Those 2 are my favorite of this year's line.


----------



## geenebeene

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's gorgeous and love your bag charm too!


Thank you very much! She's exactly what I needed. ❤


----------



## luxfishin

geenebeene said:


> My Speedy 20 in Empreinte finally came! I contemplated between this and the iridescent navy blue but decided on black bc you just can't go wrong with black. This will be my travel companion for sure. She's small enough yet holds so much. I was hoping for a made in France or Spain piece but mine is made here in the US.  I'm just thankful that I was able to add her to my  family. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5209088


Congrats!!  I received mine yesterday also and was a bit disappointed to see it was made in us as well.  Oh but so pretty so just decided to enjoy.  Enjoy yours !


----------



## Celinechu20

This came on the last day of September, purchased online on Monday.


----------



## n4n6906

MCBadian07 said:


> Christmas (and birthday - 2 weeks away) came early !!
> I was so terrified the stitching on the RCP would be wonky but it turned out pretty good so she's a keeper! The Japan RCP and MPA are MIF. Elizabeth Pouch Made in Spain. Surprised to see date codes for these
> 
> View attachment 5208740
> View attachment 5208741
> View attachment 5208742
> View attachment 5208743
> View attachment 5208744
> View attachment 5208745
> View attachment 5208746
> View attachment 5208747
> View attachment 5208748
> View attachment 5208749
> 
> 
> And she's chillin on my desk.
> 
> View attachment 5208750


LOVE the goodies, and I REALLY love that sign behind the pencil pouch. I might need one for my office.


----------



## MCBadian07

n4n6906 said:


> LOVE the goodies, and I REALLY love that sign behind the pencil pouch. I might need one for my office.


Everyone needs this sign !! Lol


----------



## geenebeene

luxfishin said:


> Congrats!!  I received mine yesterday also and was a bit disappointed to see it was made in us as well.  Oh but so pretty so just decided to enjoy.  Enjoy yours !


Congrats to you too! Enjoy yours in good health~ ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Here’s my first ever Christmas animation item — adorable .  (It looks like Vivienne is holding a boba tea in her hand too )


----------



## gimme_purses

Deleted


----------



## Sneakers & LV

It’s been a busy month, but I was able to secure some gems and replace a few items in my collection!

Toilet Pouch GM - Monogram Eclipse
Pocket Organizer - Epi Leather (Navy Blue)
Pocket Organizer - Monogram Eclipse
Pocket Organizer - Monogram
Slender Wallet - Mirror Mirror Collection
Neo Card Holder - Reverse Monogram


----------



## beautycase

Sneakers & LV said:


> It’s been a busy month, but I was able to secure some gems and replace a few items in my collection!
> 
> Toilet Pouch GM - Monogram Eclipse
> Pocket Organizer - Epi Leather (Navy Blue)
> Pocket Organizer - Monogram Eclipse
> Pocket Organizer - Monogram
> Slender Wallet - Mirror Mirror Collection
> Neo Card Holder - Reverse Monogram
> 
> View attachment 5210174


Oh that’s a lot! Congrats!!


----------



## KG415

Snagged these off FP on sale! They're in great shape, it's pretty hard to find MC items without a lot of wear/rubbing on the canvas/pattern.


----------



## Sneakers & LV

beautycase said:


> Oh that’s a lot! Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Here’s my first ever Christmas animation item — adorable .  (It looks like Vivienne is holding a boba tea in her hand too )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209942


Hooray M! Congratulations on scoring something from this year's line.  It's adorable!


----------



## brnicutie

My CA got me a PA today…five hours before PI. I love my CA. He’s the best.


----------



## MCBadian07

brnicutie said:


> My CA got me a PA today…five hours before PI. I love my CA. He’s the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210235


Congrats !! The price increase is going to hurt tomorrow on this and the mini pochette!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

brnicutie said:


> My CA got me a PA today…five hours before PI. I love my CA. He’s the best.


Wow, what a rock star CA!


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Wow, what a rock star CA!


He really is the best. The next time you come to Honolulu I’ll give you his info.


----------



## brnicutie

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats !! The price increase is going to hurt tomorrow on this and the mini pochette!


Thank you. I figured I better get it while I can.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray M! Congratulations on scoring something from this year's line.  It's adorable!



Thanks so much A .  I couldn’t resist the Panda.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> He really is the best. The next time you come to Honolulu I’ll give you his info.


Your CA is amazing, and perfect timing too. I can’t wait til I can come back to Honolulu! It’s such a gorgeous place!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Your CA is amazing, and perfect timing too. I can’t wait til I can come back to Honolulu! It’s such a gorgeous place!


I'm happy to hear that you like it here. It's always great to have TPF members come through and see all their photos.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Here’s my first ever Christmas animation item — adorable .  (It looks like Vivienne is holding a boba tea in her hand too )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209942


Boba tea is not from China though. lol...it’s from Taiwan


----------



## Jumper

I can’t believe the PI is happening. I saved $500 by purchasing my Coussin PM in Sep instead of Dec. it was supposed to be a year end present but the rumors of PI made me decided to get in Sep.


----------



## bbkctpf

Sneakers & LV said:


> It’s been a busy month, but I was able to secure some gems and replace a few items in my collection!
> 
> Toilet Pouch GM - Monogram Eclipse
> Pocket Organizer - Epi Leather (Navy Blue)
> Pocket Organizer - Monogram Eclipse
> Pocket Organizer - Monogram
> Slender Wallet - Mirror Mirror Collection
> Neo Card Holder - Reverse Monogram
> 
> View attachment 5210174


Niceee. Glad u got all of this before the increase!


----------



## bbkctpf

Jumper said:


> I can’t believe the PI is happening. I saved $500 by purchasing my Coussin PM in Sep instead of Dec. it was supposed to be a year end present but the rumors of PI made me decided to get in Sep.


Glad u did! 500$ is a lot.


----------



## bbkctpf

KG415 said:


> Snagged these off FP on sale! They're in great shape, it's pretty hard to find MC items without a lot of wear/rubbing on the canvas/pattern.
> View attachment 5210176


What did it state the condition was on the site? Congrats on your rare finds!


----------



## bbkctpf

balen.girl said:


> My repurchase before price increase..
> Was hoping for mono because I have graceful DE which I think similar, but mono NF seems like unicorn bag now. Always out of stock. Anyway I am fine with DE, as long as I bring back neverfull to my collection.
> View attachment 5209491
> 
> Here is my small DE family, which I don’t wish to grow. Honestly I am a mono girl.
> View attachment 5209492


It’s lovely!  I know you wanted mono but this u can wear in any weather!  I also was looking for mono gm size but only saw the de gm size so ordered that last night too. I hope I also like it!


----------



## bbkctpf

brnicutie said:


> He really is the best. The next time you come to Honolulu I’ll give you his info.


Can we all just live in Hawaii


----------



## balen.girl

bbkctpf said:


> It’s lovely!  I know you wanted mono but this u can wear in any weather!  I also was looking for mono gm size but only saw the de gm size so ordered that last night too. I hope I also like it!


I was after mono and now few hours after PI, mono available to purchase. I feel like making wrong decision. Sad that LV is playing trick like this. But I decided to keep DE for now. I hope you like your bag too.


----------



## simplynoy

I treated myself a little in September...now excuse me while I'm off to ban island!

 Horizon Light Up Speaker
 Malle Fleurs (Special shoutout to my CA for the beautiful complimentary floral arrangement)
 LVxNBA Handle Trunk
 Fall In Love Bracelet
 Everyday LV Vert Pocket Organizer (Green and technically got it in August)
 Mini Pochette Accessoires - London Christmas Edition (a gift for a friend)


----------



## brnicutie

bbkctpf said:


> Can we all just live in Hawaii


I would love to have you all here.


----------



## Jumper

bbkctpf said:


> Glad u did! 500$ is a lot.



However I noticed the SLGs I was eyeing on are still at the same price. 
eg, DE card holder (3 slots) still at $310, zippy coin pouch DE still $660. 

So the PI was not a blanket for all items. Just some. Mainly the bags. And not all bags had same amount of PI, I wrote down the price of some bags I was considering before my purchase and
Petite Malle Souple and V totes BB increased about $200 (both looking at the canvas)

Coussin PM was a whooping $550, $4850 to $5400! I was actually banking on the fact it’s a new bag that was introduced spring this year so they should not have PI for this bag (also the price point was quite high already) I thought it’s new, it’s leather, LV is trying to discontinue canvas so the canvas items should face PI…. I was so wrong!! I bought it because that was the bag I liked among the bags I was considering and just overall slightly paranoid about the PI rumors were out since July/Aug this year.


----------



## bbkctpf

Jumper said:


> However I noticed the SLGs I was eyeing on are still at the same price.
> eg, DE card holder (3 slots) still at $310, zippy coin pouch DE still $660.
> 
> So the PI was not a blanket for all items. Just some. Mainly the bags. And not all bags had same amount of PI, I wrote down the price of some bags I was considering before my purchase and
> Petite Malle Souple and V totes BB increased about $200 (both looking at the canvas)
> 
> Coussin PM was a whooping $550, $4850 to $5400! I was actually banking on the fact it’s a new bag that was introduced spring this year so they should not have PI for this bag (also the price point was quite high already) I thought it’s new, it’s leather, LV is trying to discontinue canvas so the canvas items should face PI…. I was so wrong!! I bought it because that was the bag I liked among the bags I was considering and just overall slightly paranoid about the PI rumors were out since July/Aug this year.


Sooooo glad you didn’t wait to see! I think before the pandemic they wouldn’t increase items that were just released as part of the PI? But I could be wrong.

i panick bought a few items (Nf gm, mp empriente, pm empriente) can’t wait to get it next week heheh!  This will be my first leather purchase. I hope it’s as lux as it looks online!


----------



## KG415

bbkctpf said:


> What did it state the condition was on the site? Congrats on your rare finds!


The key pouch was "good" and the wallet was "very good." I think they were a little harsh on the key pouch haha, it's better than they described.


----------



## nysurg

My Coussin PM arrived!!


----------



## bbkctpf

KG415 said:


> The key pouch was "good" and the wallet was "very good." I think they were a little harsh on the key pouch haha, it's better than they described.


Good to know that they’re harsh with their ratings so you’re not disappointed when you get the item. I always filter to excellent. I’ll give very good a try next time!


----------



## bbkctpf

nysurg said:


> My Coussin PM arrived!!


This silver with the blue is stunning!  Congrats on this beauty


----------



## nysurg

bbkctpf said:


> This silver with the blue is stunning!  Congrats on this beauty


thank you!


----------



## pixiestyx00

simplynoy said:


> I treated myself a little in September...now excuse me while I'm off to ban island!
> 
> Horizon Light Up Speaker
> Malle Fleurs (Special shoutout to my CA for the beautiful complimentary floral arrangement)
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> Fall In Love Bracelet
> Everyday LV Vert Pocket Organizer (Green and technically got it in August)
> Mini Pochette Accessoires - London Christmas Edition (a gift for a friend)
> View attachment 5211584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211585
> View attachment 5211628
> 
> View attachment 5211586
> 
> View attachment 5211587
> 
> View attachment 5211588
> View attachment 5211589


Love! I bought the speaker awhile back as well. It’s just so dang cool looking!

That floral arrangement is stunning! I’ve had a flower trunk on my list forever it feels like but it keeps slipping down the list. I think because I don’t do a lot of display items and have no idea where I’d put it. It’s truly a stunning piece though! Congrats!


----------



## Jumper

nysurg said:


> My Coussin PM arrived!!


Beautiful Coussin sister!! I hoped you got it before PI!!


----------



## nysurg

Jumper said:


> Beautiful Coussin sister!! I hoped you got it before PI!!


I did!!!


----------



## Jumper

bbkctpf said:


> Sooooo glad you didn’t wait to see! I think before the pandemic they wouldn’t increase items that were just released as part of the PI? But I could be wrong.
> 
> i panick bought a few items (Nf gm, mp empriente, pm empriente) can’t wait to get it next week heheh!  This will be my first leather purchase. I hope it’s as lux as it looks online!


Empreinte is beautiful!! I’m glad you saved a bit with the panic buying. It’s not a panic if PI came. You would have gotten them anyway, might as well save money and get them before PI…


----------



## Jumper

nysurg said:


> I did!!!


High 5!! You are so gonna love the Coussin!!! And when you see the new PI, you will love it even more!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

brnicutie said:


> He really is the best. The next time you come to Honolulu I’ll give you his info.


I was there for the first time this past April -- the whole island was unbelievably beautiful!  Wish I had reached out to you for your CA's info.  I went to the LV store twice and the CAs I worked with were far from rock stars lol.


----------



## bbkctpf

Jumper said:


> Empreinte is beautiful!! I’m glad you saved a bit with the panic buying. It’s not a panic if PI came. You would have gotten them anyway, might as well save money and get them before PI…


Haha my husband wouldn’t agree to that statement . He would be like didn’t you want to get that for your birthday or Xmas gift?  Doesn’t that take away from your “birthday or Xmas experience”?  And he may add you may not like these bags when the time comes. Haha, he doesn’t understand the LV love/addict lol

he may be on to some thing though, bc I got the by the pool speedys as an early birthday present. Come my birthday, I had completely forgot and was looking for another present  but of course he so _kindly_ reminded me I already got one haha.


----------



## bbkctpf

For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?


I have opened my Xmas stuff already (Japan MP + RCP, London Elizabeth Pouch) - birthday is 2 weeks away   I hope I get to use it soon! 
Then I proceeded to tell my CA I wanted a Graceful MM in DE and she said she had the Hollywood key charm so I got that as well...


----------



## DamierEbene

bbkctpf said:


> For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?





MCBadian07 said:


> I have opened my Xmas stuff already (Japan MP + RCP, London Elizabeth Pouch) - birthday is 2 weeks away   I hope I get to use it soon!
> Then I proceeded to tell my CA I wanted a Graceful MM in DE and she said she had the Hollywood key charm so I got that as well...


I have just purchased a Speedy B 30 last week, before the price increase. It is my birthday later this month, but I peaked into the box to make sure everything is fine and since its a speedy…I haven’t folded it back down for the box. 
My husband took it away for me until my b-day… but its out of the box and patina-ing already   

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MCBadian07

DamierEbene said:


> I have just purchased a Speedy B 30 last week, before the price increase. It is my birthday later this month, but I peaked into the box to make sure everything is fine and since its a speedy…I haven’t folded it back down for the box.
> My husband took it away for me until my b-day… but its out of the box and patina-ing already
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5212188


Happy early birthday!!! The Speedy has become my favorite  Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## DamierEbene

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy early birthday!!! The Speedy has become my favorite  Enjoy and wear in good health!


Thank you so much - to you too and congrats on your LE pieces from the Christmas collection as well.

Oh yes the speedy is such a great bag! btw: Love your profile picture with the summer speedy 
I bought my first speedy as a birthday gift four years ago and fell in love again with it just recently.
 I HAD to get another one. Its my most practical bag.

Here‘s to the Speedy


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> I have opened my Xmas stuff already (Japan MP + RCP, London Elizabeth Pouch) - birthday is 2 weeks away   I hope I get to use it soon!
> Then I proceeded to tell my CA I wanted a Graceful MM in DE and she said she had the Hollywood key charm so I got that as well...


2 weeks away is very soon!!! Haha so opening it now isn’t so bad. Happy early birthday MC!


----------



## bbkctpf

DamierEbene said:


> I have just purchased a Speedy B 30 last week, before the price increase. It is my birthday later this month, but I peaked into the box to make sure everything is fine and since its a speedy…I haven’t folded it back down for the box.
> My husband took it away for me until my b-day… but its out of the box and patina-ing already
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5212188


Awwww your hubby is so sweet!  Congrats on finding this before the increase. And happy early birthday!


----------



## bbkctpf

DamierEbene said:


> Thank you so much - to you too and congrats on your LE pieces from the Christmas collection as well.
> 
> Oh yes the speedy is such a great bag! btw: Love your profile picture with the summer speedy
> I bought my first speedy as a birthday gift four years ago and fell in love again with it just recently.
> I HAD to get another one. Its my most practical bag.
> 
> Here‘s to the Speedy


I still haven’t used mine this year from the by the pool collection!  I’m worried about the sanitizer staining it when I’m out. Have u noticed that affecting the handles or the way you handle the speedy?


----------



## MCBadian07

DamierEbene said:


> Thank you so much - to you too and congrats on your LE pieces from the Christmas collection as well.
> 
> Oh yes the speedy is such a great bag! btw: Love your profile picture with the summer speedy
> I bought my first speedy as a birthday gift four years ago and fell in love again with it just recently.
> I HAD to get another one. Its my most practical bag.
> 
> Here‘s to the Speedy





bbkctpf said:


> 2 weeks away is very soon!!! Haha so opening it now isn’t so bad. Happy early birthday MC!


Thanks for the early birthday wishes !


----------



## DamierEbene

bbkctpf said:


> I still haven’t used mine this year from the by the pool collection!  I’m worried about the sanitizer staining it when I’m out. Have u noticed that affecting the handles or the way you handle the speedy?


I can understand that. I only had a damier ebene speedy up until now and that one was just fine. I use hand lotion and hand sanitizer and just wait a little before grabbing the handles. With the bandouliere version that is no problem. I plan to do that with the monogram as well.  Cant wait for it to patina.

I loved this years summer collection but the price hike for the LE pieces puts me off all the time! I find it more beautiful than the watercolor speedy from years ago!  I hope you can wear it soon.


----------



## bbkctpf

DamierEbene said:


> I can understand that. I only had a damier ebene speedy up until now and that one was just fine. I use hand lotion and hand sanitizer and just wait a little before grabbing the handles. With the bandouliere version that is no problem. I plan to do that with the monogram as well.  Cant wait for it to patina.
> 
> I loved this years summer collection but the price hike for the LE pieces puts me off all the time! I find it more beautiful than the watercolor speedy from years ago!  I hope you can wear it soon.


Thanks for the feedback. The next time I go out, I may reach for it and “brave” the sanitizer situation!   Right now it’s also patina-ing on the shelf. It’s looking very sweet.

Now that I think about it, it is very steep.  It’s my first speedy, if I had bought the original ones, I may not have got the special edition ones.


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I was there for the first time this past April -- the whole island was unbelievably beautiful!  Wish I had reached out to you for your CA's info.  I went to the LV store twice and the CAs I worked with were far from rock stars lol.


I know exactly what you mean lol. Remember it's ok to go in your swim gear after snorkeling. People go in their bathing suits and tank tops all the time.


----------



## brnicutie

bbkctpf said:


> For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?


I'm using mine. I can't help myself and have no restraint whatsoever lol.


----------



## rowy65

snuck this Odeon PM before the price hike!


----------



## lilmore

purchased in September. . The PA in Azur is preloved, but in excellent condition with light patina.  It’s not much darker than the new mono PA.


----------



## Jumper

bbkctpf said:


> For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?


I’m sorry to announced I had started using my early Xmas gift already!!!


----------



## bbkctpf

brnicutie said:


> I'm using mine. I can't help myself and have no restraint whatsoever lol.


I totally understand


----------



## bbkctpf

lilmore said:


> View attachment 5212354
> 
> 
> purchased in September. . The PA in Azur is preloved, but in excellent condition with light patina.  It’s not much darker than the new mono PA.


Wow! Such good finds in a short span of time! Did you get the da on fashionphile?


----------



## bbkctpf

Jumper said:


> I’m sorry to announced I had started using my early Xmas gift already!!!


 I’ll be doing the same when I get mine in the mail!


----------



## Jumper

bbkctpf said:


> I’ll be doing the same when I get mine in the mail!



Totally justified! It’s just 80+ days to Xmas!


----------



## Bumbles

simplynoy said:


> I treated myself a little in September...now excuse me while I'm off to ban island!
> 
> Horizon Light Up Speaker
> Malle Fleurs (Special shoutout to my CA for the beautiful complimentary floral arrangement)
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> Fall In Love Bracelet
> Everyday LV Vert Pocket Organizer (Green and technically got it in August)
> Mini Pochette Accessoires - London Christmas Edition (a gift for a friend)
> View attachment 5211584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211585
> View attachment 5211628
> 
> View attachment 5211586
> 
> View attachment 5211587
> 
> View attachment 5211588
> View attachment 5211589


These are all gorgeous and such colourful items. Congrats


----------



## Hammerice22

I'm pleased with the quality of this shawl and look forward to getting a cream one.


----------



## pinkgirl713

bbkctpf said:


> For everyone who purchased before the price increase as an early Xmas gift or birthday gift, do you plan to open it and use it then?


I got the Coussin PM for my Christmas and 40th birthday present but I’m waiting to use it til after my birthday. I’ve gotten a lot recently so I’m happy to wait for it and USE THE BIG gift for my birthday in February lol. My beauty came today! I inspected it and boxed it up right away.


----------



## GlitterMommy

Love_Couture said:


> I picked this up today. Such a lovely pink with gold hardware! Love the strap too!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.
> View attachment 5187261


I bought the same one in September too in Toronto. Now I am eyeing the coussin beltbag in orchid


----------

